# WRUW June 2014



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Tissot Visodate Seastar PR 516...










Followed by this Tissot Seastar Automatic...










Cheers


----------



## Dr.Fu Manchu (Aug 10, 2011)

New Vulcain chronograph!


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Omega Geneve 565cal today,









Matt


----------



## primabaleron (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## luckylukehappy (Apr 12, 2012)

Cyma Ultraspeed Chronometre


----------



## vpn (Oct 5, 2012)

Good morning, Bulova Accuquartz for me today, also known as the "poor men's Beta 21". ;-)







​


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Golden Sundae:



























Roamer, ref. 136 414, cal. MST 414

High Noon at Röthenbach:










b-)

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Charon (Apr 22, 2013)

Oops , neglected to set the date.


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Cyma Navystar..




























Cheers


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Tomcat1960 said:


> Golden Sundae:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My stainless version says hello..










Is yours also an MST 414??


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Omega wire lug (I won't say Trench;-) ) watch on new bund,









Matt


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

anzac1957 said:


> My stainless version says hello..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure, it is ;-) I had no idea that there was a stainless version as well :-!

Today I wear what is in my eyes one of the most beautiful diving watches ever:













































Precimax Aquamax Safety SC, Ref. 8891, cal. ETA 2782

The Super Compressor-equipped Precimax Aquamax Safety is once again a good example for a "lesser" brand. Almost all "great" brands had an SC in their lineup at one time or another, and they carried a hefty price tag, then and now. And even though Precimax made their watches also for other brands - Dugena and Nivada are just two I've read about, plus 'Exactus' (which was kind of an 'in-house brand' for Precimax) - they are easily overlooked. People simply don't recognize the brand, even though they made very nice watches.

So pretty much to the seller's dismay the auction ended at about half what a genuine Piquerez Super Compressor-cased dual-crown-diver should return. It came on an awful strap which I replaced with the heavy, black, white-stitched leather strap immediately. Since then, and despite the fact that I'm not so fond of divers, in general, it has become one of my favourites.

In fact, it has everything: size (42.5 mm w/o crowns), shape (all-steel cushion) and color (look at the bright red on the minute hand and the vanilla hue of the indexes). Plus the thickest plexiglass crystal of any watch in my possession. Currently I'm not like taking her for a swim, let alone a dive, but I'll have her serviced soon - with a pressure test.

Then we'll return to where it belongs - to the blue shades of the open sea:










b-)

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## pepescom (Oct 27, 2013)

Today with my LG









Odoslané z iPhone pomocou Tapatalk


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## charles2 (Nov 17, 2010)

andsan said:


>


Stunning !


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards,


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

For today and tomorrow. I can't get enough of this Girard Perregaux Sea-Hawk; now on Kevlar.


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

busmatt said:


> (I won't say Trench;-) )
> 
> View attachment 1513689
> 
> ...


Matt - nice watch - I guess you're referring to the recent discussion on defining more narrowly what a WW1 Trench watch is, proposed by Tomcat.

Tomcat - is it reasonable to agree a protocol of using 'Trench' EDIT - or 'Trench-Style' in quotes as a way to describe watches of this era which by 'custom' are defined this way but which haven't directly experienced 'blood sweat and tears' in a real Trench ? Cheers - S

As it's after midnight - I guess I'll wear this 1921 Electa and Gallet 'Trench' today!










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## todtracy (Feb 26, 2006)

Really liking this Rima I got today in the mail.


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Roamer Vanguard...










Cheers


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Day 2 of the holiday week:-!

Still with the c:1918 Omega
Going to the watchmakers tomorrow hopefully find out a little more about it.







All I know at the moment is the movement is apparently not a common one and is negative set.








my Dad is wearing this charming SeaMaster DeVille








Oh and taking really bad selfies:-d








Matt


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

@ sdasurrey: I'm not in a position to tell you how you are to name a watch or watch style. I just asked for more clarity - I think, "Trench-Style watch" (as opposed to "Trench watch") makes clear enough that it is not really a watch with a military background.



todtracy said:


> Really liking this Rima I got today in the mail.


Beautiful lugs on this one, really! |>

For me, its a "Viet-Nam-Era" one today ;-):



























Seiko Bell Matic, ref. 4006-6021, cal. A4006/17 j

Today*, this is the entry-level to collecting wrist alarm watches, together with the (equally numerous) Poljot 2612s. Other than the Poljots, however, the Seiko is a sophisticated, autowinding design giving not only time and alarm, but also day and date. The alarm can be set surprisingly precise and the alarm barrel spring has to be wound manually - a solution still in use with these-days-JLC wrist alarms. (The advantage of such a solution becomes clear once you overslept because that alarm barrel in that darn AS5008 was _not_ loaded by the automatic rotor ;-))

*) In its days the Bell Matic retailed almost at the level of Seiko's Chronographs, some even above. That would be the equivalent to a Seiko Anantha if you bought one today. So grab them while they're cheap!

And, no, this is not the watch worn by Adrian Cronauer. :-d I guess the closest this one ever came to _Saigon_ was when I held it next to the 1970 Earth globe in my library ;-)

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Tomcat - that's fine - you made the point that these discussions on WUS should be both more factual and more 'enlightened' than for example 'the web that should not be named' - so all I was doing was suggesting we normalise language and asking if you were fine with the suggestion - that's all ! So 'trench-style' seems to be the answer - thanks, S


Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Old Shanghai 1120-412 today


















T.


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

The Citizen Crystron Solar watch.

The original Eco Drive that helped to make Citizen one of the world's most profitable watch companies. Eco Drives are still selling today by the truckload in malls all over the globe.

Back in the 70's this was new, perhaps a bit quirky , it has a sort of pocket protector nerdy thing going on , well perhaps cool nerd like Bill Gates driving a Ferrari.

What is cool is the way the solar panels reflect light and it makes for an interesting play on the dial.







Regards,


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Back from the watchmaker... Made in the city where my Dad was born.. 










Cheers


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

James A said:


> The Citizen Crystron Solar watch.
> 
> The original Eco Drive that helped to make Citizen one of the world's most profitable watch companies. Eco Drives are still selling today by the truckload in malls all over the globe.
> 
> ...


Truly nice and, in its day, extravagant! |>

Cool enough, anyway, to kick off the design of another weird dial on Tressa-Lux's "Crystal 25"-series of AS 5206-2-powered autowinders:









Source: UHRENSAMMLUNG.NET - Die erste Online-Datenbank fr Ihre Uhrensammlung

A friend of mine collects these beasts and has several of their more unusual dial designs in his collection ... including this one. It's very clear what inspired it ;-)

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Client appointment today. Good I have something not so noisy at hand:




































Mondia, Ref. 03 0163 850, cal. AS 1951

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## jackruff (Jul 29, 2012)

Wittnauer chronograph today on its original J.B Champion band........Freshly serviced Landeron 248...


----------



## WatchFred (Feb 1, 2011)

lovely Wittnauer !

just back from restoration, Datora ref. 785, rather rare Venus 191


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

Damn I got erection


----------



## Literustyfan (Jan 23, 2014)

1918 WWI Elgin Black Star Dial Trench Watch, solid nickel, SEMI-HERMETIC "General Funston" Illinois case with SWIVEL LUGS and a DEEP WELL BEZEL, original factory crown.

Case measures 48mm lug to lug, 34mm without the crown with a 14mm lug diameter, this is HUGE for a size 3/0s.

Size 3/0s, 7 jewels, grade 462.


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Meridian for me today,








Ok not strictly vintage but vintage at heart, pre ETA unitas movement, plus it has the look of a vintage watch;-)

Matt


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi - hope this isn't repetitive - I posted this vintage chrono on the 'chrono' thread but walked home from the Surrey train station in the pouring rain and saw a rainbow over my house! S



















Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

Sdasurrey said:


> Hi - hope this isn't repetitive - I posted this vintage chrono on the 'chrono' thread but walked home from the Surrey train station in the pouring rain and saw a rainbow over my house! S
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice.
Looks like Chartwell - the house not the watch.

Here it was 90+ degrees.
Eating on my balcony

A


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

I have a 100 year old 'arts and crafts' era house by George Tarrant who designed St George's Hill in Weybridge if you know it - tall ceilings etc S

A - Enjoy the Sunset ! Think about the Bordeaux !


Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

Sdasurrey said:


> I have a 100 year old 'arts and crafts' era house by George Tarrant who designed St George's Hill in Weybridge if you know it - tall ceilings etc S
> 
> A - Enjoy the Sunset ! Think about the Bordeaux !
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


Well I know Weybridge, and I know Surrey, and I love Chartwell.
Drinking Rioja.
Sadly the bottle is neither half full or half empty, its totally empty.


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Wyler today 



Regards,


----------



## pilotswatch (Nov 9, 2006)

Last night new purchases. Bulova was my pick of the day. The reason is the Rolex needs to be serviced before I wear it.


----------



## lanang (Aug 10, 2012)

Seiko Sawtooth Carbon Dial








Vintage Tuna


----------



## parrotandpitbull (Sep 9, 2009)

Gruen Precision 17J with a black porcelain dial. Sadly it dropped of my wrist onto a concrete floor and there is a small chip missing from the dial bottom right at 6. But I love the watch and a little flaw wont keep it off my wrist. Interestingly ..no second hand but hollowed hands that show the seconds in a way.


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Back to 1933 today - Elgin two-tone 'roman dial', quasi-exploding numerals, cheers to all ! It's Sunny in Surrey ! S










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Chronomètre Urra Chronograph with an early Hahn calibre from Le Landeron, Switzerland

If I was allowed to just keep one single watch - this would be it. That's why I call it my "exit watch" b-)

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Tomcat1960 said:


> Chronomètre Urra Chronograph with an early Hahn calibre from Le Landeron, Switzerland
> 
> If I was allowed to just keep one single watch - this would be it. That's why I call it my "exit watch" b-)
> 
> ...


Love your 'exit watch' - I was looking at a similar Eberhard or Longines with similar red tach marks but they were too expensive - congrats on this one ! Scott

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Shanghai again, today switched to an old 1120-208


















T.


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Sdasurrey said:


> Love your 'exit watch' - I was looking at a similar Eberhard or Longines with similar red tach marks but they were too expensive - congrats on this one ! Scott


Thank you very much, Scott. Your applause on this one - the 'doyen' of my chronograph collection b-) - I appreciate very much |>

Yes, the old Eberhards or Longines have gone quite up, and so have same-period-Breitlings which, by the way, are almost a hundred percent the same watch, movement and dial and everything. Just a different brand ...

Under a magnifying glass you can see that the enamel dial is actually painted - I've seen an image somewhere of a "dial factory", with hundreds of women sitting and painting dials with 0000000-sized brushes and magnifying glasses. And a sure, quiet hand, of course ;-)

Regards
Andreas


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Had to wear it today,








https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/h-samuel-empires-largest-jeweller-1039370.html#post7911360

Matt


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

I would buy that just for the lugs


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

laikrodukas said:


> I would buy that just for the lugs


I did.

Matt


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Grand Seiko.



Regards,


----------



## sherwoodschwartz (Apr 16, 2009)

wearing one my favorite non-eternas and featuring a movement that is made of/plated with...something lovely.


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Still chinese old piece, switching from Shanghai to Haiou (early Sea-Gull)


















T.


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Home early for the start of a long weekend. Monday off.:-! Changed into the Cage fighter for some chores...



Turns out the Cage fighter was the busy executives watch back in the day.

Timex Watches | advert | Christmas 1979 - YouTube

Regards


----------



## Literustyfan (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm going BIG today!

WWI Waltham Trench Watch, GIANT SIZE 6s, 1918 Philadelphia "silverode" case, original factory oversized crown, 15 jewels.

Case measures 46mm lug to lug, 40mm without the crown with a 20mm lug diameter.

This is the BIGGEST size 6s case that any American company ever produced.


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Hmmm coin bezel, lots of gold plate and onyx inlay, not to mention the funky day date layout, must be the 70's,








17 jewel automatic Corvette








Matt


----------



## Tick Talk (May 14, 2010)

*June 6, 1944*

To honor this day 70 years ago, I've brought out the military pieces...British, American and German represented.


----------



## sherwoodschwartz (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: June 6, 1944*

those are gorgeous!


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

*Re: June 6, 1944*



sherwoodschwartz said:


> those are gorgeous!


Yes they sure are.


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Third watch of the day,








Classic Gerald Genta design, Constellation C shape 564cal
I love the linen dial and the caliber is one of their greats.

Matt


----------



## sherwoodschwartz (Apr 16, 2009)

one of my favorites:


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

*Universal Genève Polerouter microtor (1957)*

Universal Genève Polerouter microtor (1957)









Universal Genève ref. 20363-2. Serial number 1931xxx dates it to 1957.









Cal. 215 "patent pending" : Universal's first microtor.

Evening pictures:


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Literustyfan said:


> I'm going BIG today!
> 
> WWI Waltham Trench Watch, GIANT SIZE 6s, 1918 Philadelphia "silverode" case, original factory oversized crown, 15 jewels.
> 
> ...


What a lovely, fresh face. And quite modern too - with IWC on the dial people would by it like wild ;-)

Truly cool!

Regards
Tomcat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

Tomcat1960 said:


> What a lovely, fresh face. And quite modern too - with IWC on the dial people would by it like wild ;-)
> 
> Truly cool!
> 
> ...


But is 'is'
IWC = International Waltham Company


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

It's Raining cats and dogs here today,








Ahhh that's brightened things up a bit,

Omega SeaMaster day date

Matt


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

Literustyfan said:


> I'm going BIG today!
> 
> WWI Waltham Trench Watch, GIANT SIZE 6s, 1918 Philadelphia "silverode" case, original factory oversized crown, 15 jewels.
> 
> ...


I think that is the first wristwatch with Roman numerals that I like


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Matt - on Portobello rd for my usual vintage 'jaunt' found this Omega similar to yours maybe a little later - 18k pristine dial two adjustments omega signed pristine movement and hallmarks - £850 - any comments ( I haven't bought it yet) cheers....










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Afternoon switchy time,








Going to a friends later, this'll do.

Matt


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Sdasurrey said:


> Matt - on Portobello rd for my usual vintage 'jaunt' found this Omega similar to yours maybe a little later - 18k pristine dial two adjustments omega signed pristine movement and hallmarks - £850 - any comments ( I haven't bought it yet) cheers....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice, let's put it like this, if I was there and I had the spare cash I'd snap it up;-), oh who am I trying to kid I'd have it even if I didn't have the cash, damn credit cardso|:rodekaart

Matt


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Today, like yesterday, a period 194x watch, to honor the day:









Dogma Chronograph, cal. Landeron 39

More on the watch can be read here.

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Just put this on. 1942 Longines that I carved out an old case for. The entire watch is in there, however there is no metal to metal contact between the two watches.










Peace,
Preston

Sent from the inner reaches of my mind.


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Preston said:


> The entire watch is in there, however there is no metal to metal contact between the two watches.


Of course, it is. Where else should it be, after all?

What am I missing?

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

sherwoodschwartz said:


> one of my favorites:


I miss mine, it was stolen by someone who I thought I could trust. Lost that friend!

Peace,
Preston

Sent from the inner reaches of my mind.


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Tomcat1960 said:


> Of course, it is. Where else should it be, after all?
> 
> What am I missing?
> 
> ...


It's held in place by a ring of blue tack which is amazing for its adhesive properties and non interactive so the gold fill plating won't suffer any damage.

Peace,
Preston

Sent from the inner reaches of my mind.


----------



## Pedro Pereira (Nov 2, 2012)

Hello

Last few days with this_* Cauny

*_As 1951 movement


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Back to the future with my Accutron...










Cheers


----------



## kazrich (Aug 14, 2013)

*I'll have to check, because i'm knight sure if I'll wear this today*


----------



## vpn (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: I'll have to check, because i'm knight sure if I'll wear this today*

Good morning friends, today my first "trench-styled" watch from the 1910s. Unfortunately I can't recognize the movement, but I guess it should've been made during WWI or before.








​







​


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

VPN - nice watch, pretty movement for sure - I guess you are following the newly established WUS/Vintage convention of 'trench-style' !


Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Today I'm 'mucking around' on a Sunny Surrey Sunday - so a Pierce Chronographe is in order to time the 'mucking around' ! S










Low humidity, 22 degrees, sunny blue sky with some puffy cumulus clouds - perfect for mucking around !










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vpn (Oct 5, 2012)

Sdasurrey said:


> VPN - nice watch, pretty movement for sure - I guess you are following the newly established WUS/Vintage convention of 'trench- style' !
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Sdasurrey, you can say that! ;-)

I'm getting dragged more and more by "trench-style" watches, mostly because of their utilitarian styling and because of their history, since most of the conversions were hand made by watchmakers rather than being made at the factory. On my watch there are still the soldering burns on the lugs, meaning that the owner didn't care about the "aesthetic side" of the job, but was more concerned to wear it on his wrist. Unfortunately the caseback isn't original, another one was botched in order to fit on the case. I guess it was done by the same watchmaker who soldered the lugs on the watch back in the 1910s. We'll never know if the original owner of the watch was a soldier or a civilian, but it's a very fascinating watch anyway.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

vpn said:


> Thank you Sdasurrey, you can say that! ;-)
> 
> I'm getting dragged more and more by "trench-style" watches, mostly because of their utilitarian styling and because of their history, since most of the conversions were hand made by watchmakers rather than being made at the factory. On my watch there are still the soldering burns on the lugs, meaning that the owner didn't care about the job, but was more concerned to wear it on his wrist. Unfortunately the caseback isn't original, another one was botched in order to fit on the case. I guess it was done by the same watchmaker who soldered the lugs on the watch back in the 1910s. We'll never know if the original owner of the watch was a soldier or a civilian, but it's a very fascinating watch anyway.


Hi
Although I can not see in great detail the lug attachment, I am sure these were factory done.
Yours is a wristwatch case for certain, and not a converted pocket watch, where indeed lugs were soldered on afterwards. Therefore done at factory.
If work is very bad, then probably they were repaired at a later date.

Watch is from circa 1915-1920s.

Sinverely Adam


----------



## kevin_b1 (May 21, 2013)

It's a Tudor Royal Sunday for me.



Regards
Kevin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

Here is a 'true' Trench Watch - It came with provenance that it was worn by an American Doughboy in trenches of France.



*Original Box, only the strap is a (similar) original replacement.*




*Beside the original Depollier advert (that I own to)*


Not sure why I have no picture of the 'note of provenance' but I can scan it in if wanted.

Regards
adam


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

@ kazrich: beautiful watch, and a nice (!!!) photo :-!

@ sdasurrey: "mucking around"? Doing so in style, I hope!

@ HOROLOGIST007: thanks for this fascinating insight. I knew nitrocellulose is inflammable (which is why smoking in cinemas was so dangerous back then ) but I never heard of this being an issue with wristwatches. Again something new!

Over here in Germany, it's a truly hot day (> 31 degrees C), calling for a light watch:




































Roxy Anker Automatic, Kal. PUW 1561

In this scorching heat here ...



















... nothing is better than a clip strap ...










... and a refreshing bath in the forest fountain ...










b-) :-d

Enjoy your Whitsuntide!

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## jackruff (Jul 29, 2012)

As I understand another "true" trench watch (WILKA) worn by my Grandfather (on the back of his horse!) in WW1 surrounded by WW2 items from my other Grandfather... Not WRUW but appreciated at this time... For them and countless others I am grateful for paving the way to my privileged life .....


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks TomCat
Actually, Depollier was probably the first company to believe 100% success could 'only' be built with strong 'marketing' activities and heavy advertising.
Note also the patented way the glass was held in 'Clinched Bezel' (Patented Sept. 11, 1917).
Plus the patented strap, that they strongly defended.

Here is another 1917 Depollier advert 1917


Thanks agian


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

TC - my definition of 'mucking in style' - having a falafel sandwich wearing red shorts to match your watch !!! S










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

jackruff said:


> For them and countless others I am grateful for paving the way to my privileged life .....


Well Spoken 'JR' - especially after Friday's 70th D-Day celebrations. We are ALL incredibly lucky for those in both W Wars who gave a tremendous amount to all of the successive generations.

In my personal opinion, I don't think societies today have the same 'gumption' to undertake what previous generations undertook and sacrificed - so it makes it even more special - what they did - and gave up. S

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

Sdasurrey said:


> Well Spoken 'JR' - especially after Friday's 70th D-Day celebrations. We are ALL incredibly lucky for those in both W Wars who gave a tremendous amount to all of the successive generations.
> 
> In my personal opinion, I don't think societies today have the same 'gumption' to undertake what previous generations undertook and sacrificed - so it makes it even more special - what they did. S
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


A bit unfair Scott.
Americans have and are still fighting in every conflict there has been since WWII, and there has been a lot. Take Korea, Vietnam, Afghanistan to name a few. British, American and many other countries are still losing brave young men in conflicts.
Soldiers are not involved in politics, they go where they are sent, and often they die for conflicts they probably do not understand.
They sacrifice a lot for less reason!

Nope we have many brave soldiers and troops to-day as we had then.

(Bow)


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Adam - lots of soldiers fight and protect their countries all over the world 24/7. I was taking NOTHING away from any soldier for any second anywhere who has fought since WW1 through today. I was making a macro point about global ALLIN Commitment and magnitudes of the two World Wars - that's all. Sorry if this was misinterpreted . S

EDIT - Soldiers ALWAYS make commitments - societies as a whole don't always make full commitments - but they did in WW1 and WW2.

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

Just arrived yesterday, Accutron model 521. This 1960 asymmetrical case is often referred to as a 'TV' case. It is the only caliber 214 Accutron that has a mineral glass crystal and snap-on back.


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Back to work tomorrow:-(

I'll need to know the date well that's my excuse to wear this,:-!









Matt


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

My newest addition arrived yesterday.


















Sent from my ME173X using Tapatalk


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Started my June 8 wIth the 1942 Longines pocket.



















Then I swapped to the new addition!










I'll be closing out the day wIth Waltham conversion.



















Peace, 
Preston

Sent from the inner reaches of my mind


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

busmatt said:


> (...)I'll need to know the date well that's my excuse to wear this,:-!


To whom do you need to 'excuse' wearing a classic Seamaster?

Beautiful watch!

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^
I need to let my other watches know that I still love them,

Matt


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

Sdasurrey said:


> Adam - lots of soldiers fight and protect their countries all over the world 24/7. I was taking NOTHING away from any soldier for any second anywhere who has fought since WW1 through today. I was making a macro point about global ALLIN Commitment and magnitudes of the two World Wars - that's all. Sorry if this was misinterpreted . S
> 
> EDIT - Soldiers ALWAYS make commitments - societies as a whole don't always make full commitments - but they did in WW1 and WW2.
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Scott
Without hijacking this important thread, and I know you mean no offence or rudeness at all.
But do *not* ever doubt the resolve of such countries (society) as America and Britain. If democracy was threatened again, I assure you at least these two countries would stand tall (maybe others, but USA and Britain without doubt)

Look at 9/11 - Every American was ready to stand up against terrorism, and take the Falklands!.

Anyway, back to watches.
Adam


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Yeah, back to watches. So here it is, the Auréole Mystery Dial granted to Nils by Jerry Lewis (whoever Nils was, and whichever Jerry Lewis that was):



























Auréole Mystery Dial, cal. FHF 70

It's clearly visible why it jumped to position 1 on my list-of-watches-to-be-serviced: it requires a new glass and the upper right lug is badly bent. On this occasion I'll have the case re-chromed, too:










Kind regards
Tomcat


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> and take the Falklands!.
> 
> .
> Adam


NEVER will anyone take the Falklands,

In the words of the great Sir Winston Churchill









Matt

Proud to call myself English


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

@ Busmatt: it took a Winston Churchill to say that. And it took a Maggie Thatcher to state that "We knew what we had to do and we went about it and did it. Great Britain is great again.". Tony Benn, for instance (does anyone here remember Tony Benn?) is quoted with a wimpish "The Task Force will cost this country a far greater humiliation than we have already suffered. The attempt will fail.", and Francis Pym suggested to ask the Falkland's population about whether Britain should wage a war to liberate them. 

I'm afraid these last notions would be stronger these days ...

But please keep in mind that politics are loathed on this forum. Maybe we should continue somewhere else. (Is there something like 'Smalltalk' on WUS?)

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ Busmatt: it took a Winston Churchill to say that. And it took a Maggie Thatcher to state that "We knew what we had to do and we went about it and did it. Great Britain is great again.". Tony Benn, for instance (does anyone here remember Tony Benn?) is quoted with a wimpish "The Task Force will cost this country a far greater humiliation than we have already suffered. The attempt will fail.", and Francis Pym suggested to ask the Falkland's population about whether Britain should wage a war to liberate them.
> 
> I'm afraid these last notions would be stronger these days ...
> 
> ...


Well Winston Churchill wore a Breguet watch.
so topic is back on track lol


----------



## Marrick (May 2, 2007)

Please gentlemen - no more political discussion in this thread.


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Holiday today so no Mondayitis



Regards,


----------



## LoveSexAndDrugs (Jun 19, 2013)

Roamer vanguard for this Sunday


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## parrotandpitbull (Sep 9, 2009)

Okay..my newest but not last watch..I hope. My eyes have seen the glory of the 1970s. This is my Sunbeam appliance promotional piece with a Hamazawa movement. Ive been watching a Valvoline 70s watch on eflay for a couple of weeks. It is also a Hamazawa driven watch. From what I have learned from other more informed members here ..it is an unusually made movement and I am lucky that this big ( almost too big ) guy is still working well. I am undecided about the other promo piece as a result. No matter..many watches out there and a lot of time if Im lucky.


----------



## bspargo (Jun 21, 2011)

HI All, A Croton Buccaneer that i recently finished servicing. I hope you like the dial and hands, not normally what i go in for, but i thought the aged and dirty look really seemed right for this watch with a name like 'buccaneer'!
Have left it on the original speidel that came with it, but am looking to change soon, thinking a bund strap might work? any other suggestions?

Ben.


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

That strap is just at home


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

The second edition of the Rado Jetliner. It was released in 1964 and seems to be identical to the first edition beyond a change in reference number. It features an acrylic cyclops crystal, "R" signed crown, bayonet case back and a beautiful brushed/polished beads of rice bracelet with a sliding scuba type clasp.















Possibly my favourite vintage piece of all.


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

laikrodukas said:


> That strap is just at home


+1 |>

@ Henry Krinkle: beautiful! And thanks for the additional information - one never knows too much in this hobby :-!

***​
A suprising place for the gestation of beauty was the Soviet Union. And still, here is one, from the middle of the Breshnev-era:




































Slava Manual Wind, cal. 2414

The movement is a nice piece of Soviet engineering: inspired, without doubt, by Favre-Leuba's 250-family, an indirect-driven minute wheel and a twin barrel allowed for a big balance for better precision without sacrificing on the power reserve. Moreover, the twin barrel gives a more even power curve than one big barrel. This calibre is deemed one of the most precise Soviet movements.

On the other hand it is deemed not very reliable, either - the balance staff is prone to bending and breaking as it is too thin for the big balance wheel, the date mechanism has a tendency to break and the rotor bearings in its automatic siblings tend to wear out.

Still, to 35+ degree-days like today the small (33 mm between the hexagon sides, 8.8 mm high) watch is suited ideally, even more so as it looks much bigger on the wrist, thanks to the 37 mm distance between the corners:










Have a nice day!

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## jackruff (Jul 29, 2012)

Continuing the military theme...Cyma W.W.W....


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

bspargo said:


> HI All, A Croton Buccaneer that i recently finished servicing. I hope you like the dial and hands, not normally what i go in for, but i thought the aged and dirty look really seemed right for this watch with a name like 'buccaneer'!
> Have left it on the original speidel that came with it, but am looking to change soon, thinking a bund strap might work? any other suggestions?
> 
> Ben.
> ...


A NATO in khaki or green would look great on that one. Or even the simple military issue nylon strap.

Peace, 
Preston

Sent from the inner reaches of my mind


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Post surgery rehab today so got to get out for a short walk. Stinking hot on with a lightweight. 
The Oris military ought to do it 33 on a nylon, can't get much lighter than that.




























Peace, 
Preston

Sent from the inner reaches of my mind


----------



## pilotswatch (Nov 9, 2006)

Bubbleback on leather nato.


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

Zenith "TV" El Primero (1973-75).


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Swap out to the scrawny Fifth Avenue driver. I can't stand the crown on this thing too tiny to work with my gorilla fingers.










Peace, 
Preston

Sent from the inner reaches of my mind


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Regards,


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

laikrodukas said:


> That strap is just at home


+2 |>


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Vintage West End Watch...










Cheers


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

The best thing about having several examples of the same watch case is the ability to swap straps for a different look,








Today it's the turn of the '51 Sub dial to wear the BOR:-!

Matt


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Vintage IWC reference 602A that was shipped to Melbourne in May 1964... 




























Cheers


----------



## WatchFred (Feb 1, 2011)

undecided, but both set for today


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

You have two hands yes?


----------



## jackruff (Jul 29, 2012)

Yep no envy...that's a tough choice.....!!


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Starting today with the froggy.










Peace, 
Preston

Sent from the inner reaches of my mind


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

I wonder sometimes what's 'true' - big is beautiful - small is beautiful ? I got this 1928 Glasgow hallmarked silver 'trench-style' watch today I just copped off of 'the web site that should not be named'. A supposed swing ring Borgel case, Red '12' - I thought it was an interesting watch.

But here I am at Waterloo Station, still debating the 30 mm size - I guess I'm still learning: 'vintage small is beautiful' ! Cheers, Scott










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

Sdasurrey said:


> I wonder sometimes what's 'true' - big is beautiful - small is beautiful ? I got this 1928 Glasgow hallmarked silver 'trench-style' watch today I just copped off of 'the web site that should not be named'. A supposed swing ring Borgel case, Red '12' - I thought it was an interesting watch.
> 
> But here I am at Waterloo Station, still debating the 30 mm size - I guess I'm still learning: 'vintage small is beautiful' ! Cheers, Scott
> 
> ...


I like it a lot. Its a very interesting piece.
Its not the original 1891 Borgel case, but circa 1921 Charles Rothen who worked for Louisa Borgel, the daughter of Francois Borgel.

I have a few and I love them
ENJOY!


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

Scott
Here is mine. I love it.


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Scott
> Here is mine. I love it.


Fab for sure ! S

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks Scott
Do not be turned off by the smaller size. Be turned on that its a 1928 (nearly 100 year old watch) first patented in 1921, five years before Rolex Oyster.
when people comment that is a strange (small) watch - just explain the Horology.

Be proud, do not think small. I have 1929 Rolex's same size, people pay £3000 to own one now!


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Adam, yes I'm 'warming up' to 'small is beautiful' - but taking a little time. 

I guess you need a watch tool to open the case ? These older teens and twenties watches I have purchased usually have a 'lip' on the case back to open it, but this doesn't. Clearly that's part of the 'semi hermetic seal' ? S


Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

Sdasurrey said:


> Adam, yes I'm 'warming up' to 'small is beautiful' - but taking a little time.
> 
> I guess you need a watch tool to open the case ? These older teens and twenties watches I have purchased usually have a 'lip' on the case back to open it, but this doesn't. Clearly that's part of the 'semi hermetic seal' ? S
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


Scott
It is semi-hermetic case.
A two piece case (no back) just a movement holder (the body) and bezel.

Bezel will UNSCREW anti-clockwise.
Do not prise it open. Its a screw bezel.
Back never opens!


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Ok, got it now ! Too busy with work to think about the logic ! Thanks ! Scott 


Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

Sdasurrey said:


> Ok, got it now ! Too busy with work to think about the logic ! Thanks ! Scott
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


These are very cool watches.
Unscew the bezel and you have another sealed (?) case inside - 'a case within a case'.
Its hinged (not sure why) and is very cool to show (demonstrate)
I watched that piece, but I have about 7 various versions.
Do I need another?....................................................................

YES!


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Gothic Jar Proof Watch.



Regards,


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

James A said:


> Gothic Jar Proof Watch.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


Serious coolness!

Peace, 
Preston

Sent from the inner reaches of my mind


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Sdasurrey said:


> Adam, yes I'm 'warming up' to 'small is beautiful' - but taking a little time.
> 
> I guess you need a watch tool to open the case ? These older teens and twenties watches I have purchased usually have a 'lip' on the case back to open it, but this doesn't. Clearly that's part of the 'semi hermetic seal' ? S
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


You could try a bund style strap with the smaller trench style watches.. as in this pre 1944 Roamer...










Cheers


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

anzac1957 said:


> You could try a bund style strap with the smaller trench style watches.. as in this pre 1944 Roamer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks ! Certainly looks good on you ! Cheers, S

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Change to 80 yr old...



















Cheers


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

FORTIS PANAVISION AS 1876 21j AUTOMATIC on original NSA bracelet c. early '70s


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

@ HIPdeluxe: 'PANAVISION'? Like in 'PANASONIC'? :-d Nice Fortis, anyway!

I'm still travelling light today:


















Slava, cal. 2414

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ HIPdeluxe: 'PANAVISION'? Like in 'PANASONIC'? :-d Nice Fortis, anyway!
> 
> Tomcat, It's a mystery on the origins of the PANAVISION moniker...www wide, no one seems to know?
> I'm not sure whether it was a promotional 'tie-in', or because of the 'widescreen' effect of the dial & case???
> ...


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

HIPdeluxe said:


> Tomcat1960 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice SLAVA...I have a few of the cal. 2427 'Monsters'.
> ...


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Wearing this today,

1965 Omega Geneve 565cal







Invoking the spirit of these fella's

The Man From Uncle opening titles - YouTube

Matt


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Can't link this to a 60s TV show, but today it's a 1929 Longines White Gold, Enamel Inlaid Art Deco tonneau.....Scott










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Old Shanghai 1123 today.


















T.


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## Literustyfan (Jan 23, 2014)

1917 WWI Waltham Trench Watch, 14k solid gold "ROY" case, 14k solid gold Sturdy "US" fastener, 14k gold plated Glagovsky "DAISY" shrapnel guard, hand made Khaki strap.

15 jewels, big size 0s, grade 165 movement, original factory crown.


----------



## sdale2 (May 13, 2014)

Avia Daytyme auto and odd Chromatic diverish handwinding.







(timing bezel and divers case but quite dressy hands and face)


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Afternoon swapsies,

Going to the Doctors,








he's a fan of vintage watches his self, hopefully this charming Breitling will keep his mind off the fact I haven't lost as much weight as I should have;-)

Matt


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

Make a deal, next time You come to him Your overweight must be lost or You loose this Breitling to him


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Going with a little guy today. Military Bulova in one piece cushion case to loader, still watertite to this day! Has Bulovas fine 10 series movement in it. This was a dream to service and it keeps excellent time. The previous owner had it serviced and it's hands lumed at some point. The radiation burn on the dial is perfectly even giving it a nice patina.










Tuvok approved! 









Peace, 
Preston

Sent from the inner reaches of my mind


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Time for my post surgery theraputic walk so a quick swap to the Hamilton seemed in order.










Peace, 
Preston

Sent from the inner reaches of my mind


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

busmatt said:


> Invoking the spirit of these fella's
> 
> The Man From Uncle opening titles - YouTube
> 
> Matt


Matt - see you one Robert Vaughn and raise you two Patrick McGoohans !! Showing my age, my two all time TV shows growing up in the 60s in NY - were The Man From U.N.C.L.E and The Prisoner !

Not sure what watch was worn by Number 6 however....Scott

EDIT - there's a WUS thread from 09 discussing watches from
The Prisoner ...



















Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Back from the Quack's, Lost more weight than I thought:-!

Feeling Dynamic now








Matt


----------



## EDNX (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## pepescom (Oct 27, 2013)

Today omega with rios kroko









Odoslané z iPhone pomocou Tapatalk


----------



## Zilladon (Jan 17, 2013)

Helbros for Wed. -

=Patti


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

*Zenith "TV" El Primero*










The TV El Primero may look strange in a picture, but in actual fact it really holds your arm and wins your heart  b-)


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Zenith "TV" El Primero*

Grand today.



Regards,


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Zenith "TV" El Primero*

Unicorn/Rolex from 1934...










Cheers


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: Zenith "TV" El Primero*



sempervivens said:


> (...) The TV El Primero may look strange in a picture, but in actual fact it really holds your arm and wins your heart b-)


I couldn't agree more! Need to have one of those. If only could get beyond myself and spend so much money on a single watch ;-)

Talking about chronographs - here's the bluest blue dial in my collection:



























Cimier Chronograph, cal. Rego-Lapanouse 2370

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Sticking with Longines today, a 1945 gold Tank watch, S










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchFred (Feb 1, 2011)

yesterday & today


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Change of plan 'cos the postie just delivered this. It's a vintage 1969-70 Omega Seamaster 120 (Omega code it as a 166.088) in "remarkable condition" according to the seller. And so it is, but by god I paid a premium for it. It's almost certainly totally original because to be brutally honest it's worth a third of what a Seamaster 300 of similar condition and vintage would have cost me. Not worth over restoring, yer see.

What's good about it?

Well its looks of course, something between a proper Seamaster 300 and an Heuer Autavia, which is what drew it to me. And the robust 42mm case, which must have looked like a monster in some 1969 watch dealer's window, is sized for the contemporary eye. It *feels* like a proper watch on the wrist probably because it's built like a brick sh1thouse (which we Brits consider to be a very good thing). The screw-down crown's a bit fiddly when setting date and time, but nowt that an owner of a Vostok Amfibia 1967 can't deal with. The crystal is mineral, which must have been very racy in those pre-sapphire days when almost everything came with a domed acrylic glassworks.

What's bad?

The totally original bracelet and endlinks (the numbers all match up) is a horror, but then all bracelets of all brands of that era are terrible beasts to behold or wear; so back into the box it went for posterity. Oh and the vendor had put it on a nato (cough, spit) coloured baby blue to match that lovely second hand, so the watch arrived looking a bit, erm... camp. So off with the nato (cough, spit) and on with the only 20mm strap I have in the spares box. Will do for now until I decide what to do with it.

I'm a most happy bunny.

Ric


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

@ Ric: nice! What reference is it?

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Enicar Seapearl with shell dial in sterling.










Peace, 
Preston

Sent from the inner reaches of my mind


----------



## Literustyfan (Jan 23, 2014)

1916 WWI Elgin Trench Watch, size 3/0s, 15 jewels, Philadelphia case w/ offset crown, RED XII dial, Kitchener Strap.


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Switched to a Waltham Red '12' 9 ct solid gold cushion watch I just picked up from Nicki at Spitalfields - by the way she had two Smiths Astral watches for under £220, one 9ct plated and one 9ct solid gold.

But this watch I got hits 635 times background radiation levels at 10,171 CPM - see the pic on the Radium thread...S










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

That's a very nice looking piece.
serial number to date it?

Metal dial, so I think a bit later than 1920s. That said the Lume looks very original and nice.
Lovely original dial in my opinion too
Nice buy
well Done
A


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Adam - thanks - I have a pic of the 17 j 'ruby' movement below (sorry it's upside down...) - but the serial number is partly obscured - so I need a tool to unscrew the back again which I don't have yet....S










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Sdasurrey has inspired me, swapped to the 1920's (my best guess) the serial on the "dial" side of the movement says 5019 or 5109, can't remember which. Can it be dated from that number?










This is the case it originally came in but the floated glass crystal is spalled on it's inside and it bugged me too much but not wanting to replace the ancient glass.....well because it's ancient I put it in the clamshell cushion when I want to wear it.










Peace, 
Preston

Sent from the inner reaches of my mind


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

No worries.
Case ties up correctly (case back to body)

What Is the gold mark i.e. country Swiss or UK?


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Preston - LOOKING GOOD !!! Peace to you and 'Peace on Earth - Purity of Essence' !!! Scott 


Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

Preston said:


> Sdasurrey has inspired me, swapped to the 1920's (my best guess) the serial on the "dial" side of the movement says 5019 or 5109, can't remember which. Can it be dated from that number?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice piece Perston
Yes 1920s - metal dial and spring lugs maybe even early 30s?

Is case Stainless Steel or ?


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Nice piece Perston
> Yes 1920s - metal dial and spring lugs maybe even early 30s?
> 
> Is case Stainless Steel or ?


The case is gold, no hall marks that I can see for karet value, for all I know it could be a recase as the ware on the crown doesn't quite jive with the ware to the case. It does have very nice scribe work to it though.

business side of movement









scribe work to case sides









Still looking for the dial side pic, don't want to take the watch apart if it's not necessary.

Peace, 
Preston



HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Nice piece Perston
> Yes 1920s - metal dial and spring lugs maybe even early 30s?
> 
> Is case Stainless Steel or ?


Sent from the inner reaches of my mind


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Felco Friday



Regards,


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ Ric: nice! What reference is it?
> 
> Regards
> Tomcat


It's a 166.088; they were only produced between 1969-71. Poor cousin of the Seamaster 300, it seems.

Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Vintage ca. 1961 Strela 3017, as worn by my cosmonaut hero Vladimir Komarov.

Ric


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Different 'cushion' watch today - on the Train to London Waterloo Station - a 1936 Longines 18k gold watch......SDA










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Starting my day wIth Franky, Renfrew dial, Wittnauer movement, hands from the parts bin and some sort of silveroid type tank with black enamel scribe work and finally a modern Timex alarm watch crown filed down to size.

Fixed bars do I peeled a new Hirsch strap apart and glued it back closed once I fit it to the case.

One of my favorite watches that I get comments on especially after I polish it. Unfortunately the polishing doesn't last long as it turns back to a greyish look like you see here.










Peace, 
Preston

Sent from the inner reaches of my mind


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

@ sdasurrey: wasn't that the one radiating like the smouldering ruins of a nuclear powerplant? :-d

@ Preston: if only all frankens came as beautiful as this! |> Very cool!

For me it's the Winged Wonder today:














































Swim-winged, that is - after all, it's a Tissot *Seastar*. b-)

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ sdasurrey: wasn't that the one radiating like the smouldering ruins of a nuclear powerplant? :-d
> Regards
> Tomcat


Tomcat - yes, this is the Longines that read 2400 CPMs - maybe when I post a watch pic from now on I should give the Geiger counter reading as well !!!

But this Longines is only one quarter the CPM reading on the Waltham cushion I just put up yesterday !! Which is above 10k !

I'm taking my cues from you and Adam and not worrying anymore !!! Cheers, SDA










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Wifey Poo is taking me out to a couple of my favorite places today  Value Village thrift store too look for vintage audio and watches of course so I'll be swapping to this later 










A gift from a fellow WIS 

Peace, 
Preston

Sent from the inner reaches of my mind


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

Sdasurrey said:


> Tomcat - yes, this is the Longines that read 2400 CPMs - maybe when I post a watch pic from now on I should give the Geiger counter reading as well !!!
> 
> But this Longines is only one quarter the CPM reading on the Waltham cushion I just put up yesterday !! Which is above 10k !
> 
> ...


Well I would NOT sit beside you on the train!!
May even report you to London transport as a terrorist!


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Well I would NOT sit beside you on the train!!
> May even report you to London transport as a terrorist!


Yes, don't try to wear this when crossing at a major US border crossing... the radiation detectors will flag you for a strip search! LOL


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

I've got this bonus watch with some vintage collar pins, don't have details yet. Just an eye-candy for now:


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Well I would NOT sit beside you on the train!!
> May even report you to London transport as a terrorist!


Thanks Adam - for such 'kind' words - it makes my heart swell .....sorry my wrist tingle with an unspeakable joy.... Sorry pain....!! SDA

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

Sdasurrey said:


> Thanks Adam - for such 'kind' words - it makes my heart swell .....sorry my wrist tingle with an unspeakable joy.... Sorry pain....!! SDA
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL

Why not wear this.
*My 1929 Harwood 14kt in original box - NO Radium!*


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Eeeb said:


> Yes, don't try to wear this when crossing at a major US border crossing... the radiation detectors will flag you for a strip search! LOL


Yes, thanks Eeeb as well ! I really appreciate how supportive everyone is ! I guess I'm lucky I didn't get a less expensive Geiger counter that maxed at 999!

Actually this summer I plan to visit the Great Lakes with my new/radioactive watch !

I already sent Nicki a text to swap this watch for something else.....SDA

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

Sdasurrey said:


> Yes, thanks Eeeb as well ! I really appreciate how supportive everyone is ! I guess I'm lucky I didn't get a less expensive Geiger counter that maxed at 999!
> 
> Actually this summer I plan to visit the Great Lakes with my new/radioactive watch !
> 
> ...


If you go to Iraq, you could probably swop it for Bagdad


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

likenvy that Harwood box! That's as costly as the watch itself eh ? I think even when the watch is gone, people tend to keep boxes in household to store bits and pieces and they don't surface often :-so|


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

Emre said:


> likenvy that Harwood box! That's as costly as the watch itself eh ? I think even when the watch is gone, people tend to keep boxes in household to store bits and pieces and they don't surface often :-so|


The boxes can go for $1500.
I have not seen one in over one year.
That is for the UK/Europe version.
I also have the American Perpetual Box with full instructions.
I should give it to the museum to put on display with the watch!


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

Sdasurrey said:


> Tomcat - yes, this is the Longines that read 2400 CPMs - maybe when I post a watch pic from now on I should give the Geiger counter reading as well !!!
> 
> But this Longines is only one quarter the CPM reading on the Waltham cushion I just put up yesterday !! Which is above 10k !
> 
> ...


Huuh!! Did you buy that radium element which also tells time, with your own money? Or somebody who hates you just send it over ?


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

The American Perpetual Box


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Emre said:


> Huuh!! Did you buy that radium element which also tells time, with your own money? Or somebody who hates you just send it over ?


Thanks Emre, Again, everyone is enjoying my new/old/radioactive watch !! In the safety of their own homes or offices far far away from my wrist and my watch !

Anyone else want to jump on !!! Cheers ! SDA

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

Yummmy!!! that's not fair Adam, arithmetically you can not have two Harwood boxes, well found. I've seen last year one for sale from Canada, with the watch together, but couldn't convince the seller to buy it separate 

Mine says hi 1928, London import mark, rose gold:


----------



## parrotandpitbull (Sep 9, 2009)

HMT Kohinoor


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

Here is the correct American 'perpetual' Harwood for the second box:







Its a lovely example.


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Here is the correct American 'perpetual' Harwood for the second box:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Adam, didn't you say in another thread that Stanley was a lovely guy ? S

(IT IS A LOVELY WATCH - too bad it can't violate the 1st and 2nd laws of thermodynamics)

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Here is the correct American 'perpetual' Harwood for the second box:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a beautiful piece indeed.

Peace, 
Preston

Sent from the inner reaches of my mind


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks Preston
@SdaSurrey. You lost me


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Thanks Preston
> @SdaSurrey. You lost me


Stanley, as in Stanley Cohen whose name is on the back of the watch ? I assumed you were buddies ....! S

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Sdasurrey said:


> Stanley, as in Stanley Cohen whose name is on the back of the watch ? I assumed you were buddies ....! S
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry it's just a bad joke - so bad you didn't get it....must be the radiation from the watch affecting my humour...

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

Sdasurrey said:


> Stanley, as in Stanley Cohen whose name is on the back of the watch ? I assumed you were buddies ....! S
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


Sadly no.
Actually I have "no" buddies at all!

When I bought the watch, I had hoped it was the Stanley Cohen who won a Nobel Prize, but dates do not fit.
Stanley Cohen (biochemist) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Switching for dinner to this late 30s Gruen mini-tonneau, 'veri-thin' watch....










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Long weekend ahead working hard Driving my bus up the north Norfolk coast in the Heat and Humidity:-|, Need a fit and forget watch that's also a bit stylish:think:








Ahh! That'll do:-! Longines Quartz, I know it's barely vintage at around 30 years old but you still don't see too many

Matt


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Sdasurrey said:


> Thanks Emre, Again, everyone is enjoying my new/old/radioactive watch !! In the safety of their own homes or offices far far away from my wrist and my watch !
> 
> Anyone else want to jump on !!! Cheers ! SDA
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


I think that buying the Geiger counter was a bad idea.. now it has you and others worrying about whether you should wear that lovely watch.. might have been better not to have known.. life is for living and watches are for wearing IMHO..

Today I am wearing this modern watch..










Years from now we may be told that wearing a large watch is bad for the health and wrist joint...


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

busmatt said:


> Long weekend ahead working hard Driving my bus up the north Norfolk coast in the Heat and Humidity:-|, Need a fit and for get watch that's also a bit stylish:think:
> 
> View attachment 1527596
> 
> ...


hey. I want to see the bus and it's dashboard!


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

anzac1957 said:


> I think that buying the Geiger counter was a bad idea.. ...


anzac57 - it's a good point you make - the thing is, being trained as an Economist I was taught to 'maximise information' when making decisions. So I would rather know - the seller already agreed to swap or remove the radium from the Waltham and I checked the Geiger counter reading off the back of the case for the Longines and it's almost 90% lower - so some progress I guess - but I agree the aesthetics is quite valuable regardless of the 'uncertainty'.

At the least if this dialogue has some entertainment value in the WUS universe then that helps - but appreciate it's not so simple as your comments suggest - anyway have a FAB SATURDAY on your side of the world - cheers !!! Scott

PS - but I did wear it today and didn't worry !!

But sorry, Chile just went up 2 nil in the first 13 minutes... But I know the Kiwis aren't playing....

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Swap out!

Setting the way back machine to the 70's










Peace, 
Preston

Sent from the inner reaches of my mind


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Sdasurrey said:


> anzac57 - it's a good point you make - the thing is, being trained as an Economist I was taught to 'maximise information' when making decisions. So I would rather know - the seller already agreed to swap or remove the radium from the Waltham and I checked the Geiger counter reading off the back of the case for the Longines and it's almost 90% lower - so some progress I guess - but I agree the aesthetics is quite valuable regardless of the 'uncertainty'.
> 
> At the least if this dialogue has some entertainment value in the WUS universe then that helps - but appreciate it's not so simple as your comments suggest - anyway have a FAB SATURDAY on your side of the world - cheers !!! Scott
> 
> ...


Sometimes in the world we live in, it is the stress caused by knowledge that causes more health issues than the actual risk..

JMHO


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Shanghai A-611


















T.


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Late post. Watching soccer.



Regards,


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> hey. I want to see the bus and it's dashboard!


Ok here you go,

This is the sort of bus I'll be driving, (not my pic)








This is the dashboard 








I'll try and take a pic of my bus today.

Matt


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Royal Calendar Orient from 1961..





































Cheers


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

busmatt said:


> This is the dashboard
> View attachment 1528115


What a nice mouse cinema! :-d

@ sda: nothing to fear but fear itself. It's good to do informed decisions, but it's always bad to have fear or panic take the lead ;-)

I think I'll wear my radium-burned 1945 Omega today ... ;-) (images to follow)

Regards
Tomcat

Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## WatchFred (Feb 1, 2011)

Sherpa Graph


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ sda: nothing to fear but fear itself. It's good to do informed decisions, but it's always bad to have fear or panic take the lead ;-)
> 
> I think I'll wear my radium-burned 1945 Omega today ...


TC - yes, I agree with FDR ! I think somehow my 'dry humour' is being somewhat misinterpreted as a variation of 'panic' - as I'm just having fun with the radioactivity 'thing'...Also, could you report the Geiger counter results with the 45 Omega movement number ??!!! Have a great weekend and good luck against Christiano on Monday! SDA

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

@ watchfred: one of the most beautiful interpretations of the Val 72 theme. Wonderful!

@ sda: no, I don't have a Geiger counter. I know, if I had one I'd measure and my wife will forbid me to wear my favourite watches after learning about the readouts. Sometimes, ignorance is a blessing ;-)

Regarding soccer, I found way more astounding what the Dutch did with the Spanish team last night. 5:1! Whoa! And the Germans are what you'd call a 'tournament team' - they usually grow to the challenge ;-)

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Saturday plans - walk 4 miles one way to get a haircut and then back - wearing Literustyfan's 1914ish Size 6 Elgin 'trench style' watch in honour of his new book !

Continuing the soccer/footie theme - from the World Cup 4 years ago a World Cup cover story with some 'interesting math' ! Cheers to all, SDA



















Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marrick (May 2, 2007)

Wearing this to go to the pub to watch the England v Italy game. Bovet with Landeron 48 inside.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

Cool.
I hope it brings them luck.
You need to get a timepiece with a 45 minute counter/register. Specifically for footbal.

Me I will NOT be watching it at all.

A


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

Saturday evening.
Sitting on my balcony eating my Indian Takeaway.

I showed them this watch. A 1921 P.ORR and Son, MADRAS and RANGOON.
The staff (all Indian) were well impressed. "Nearly 100 Years Old, we know well Madras and Rangoon"
I explained P. ORR and Son.

Next week I explain 'REGIMENTAL'


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Early post. Watching soccer. Go England full of players from my favourite team. My wife is Italian - Aussie so all bets covered. Hope its good attacking match.



Regards,


----------



## armian (Jul 13, 2011)

Bałtyk - Made in Poland


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Vintage 1969-70 Omega Seamaster 120.

Ric


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Accutron humming along nicely as we head towards the shortest day in the Southern Hemisphere..



















Cheers


----------



## primabaleron (Oct 20, 2011)

Greetings from Mercedes Vintage Club from Poland


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Coffee with my lovely Daughter and my 1933 Longines Tonneau - FAB ! SDA










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

Sdasurrey said:


> Coffee with my lovely Daughter and my 1933 Longines Tonneau - FAB ! SDA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can not believe you would expose your daughter to all the Radium!!


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> I can not believe you would expose your daughter to all the Radium!!


Different watch !!! Not this one !!!

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Sdasurrey said:


> Different watch !!! Not this one !!!


'you sure? Look at all this whitish stuff on dial and hands! (But then again, your wrist is between it and your daughter :-d. 't will harm you first, I guess b-))

Had to show off to family yesterday evening with my wonderfulblueeyedsteelwingedTissotSeastar, thus couldn't wear the radium-burnt Omega Bumper yesterday. But I took it out of the box first thing this morning:




































Omega Automatic, ref. 2438-2, cal. 28.10 RA SC PC

Did I mention already that this was Omega's first automatic watch with a sweep second?

I just love this patina on the well-featured face:










Later, I'll sit in my 'green living room', as relaxed as Sunday afternoon permits ;-)










Enjoy your sunday!

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Tomcat1960 said:


> Later, I'll sit in my 'green living room', as relaxed as Sunday afternoon permits ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tomcat - you know what protects me from the Radium with this watch ? Which I know you purists aren't fans of - it's a re-dial !!

But a good one I think, no ball point pen written Longines signatures !

Your 'green living room' sounds like a great place to take a pic of the Omega 'RP' ('radium patina') and post it !!

Enjoy ! SDA

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Sdasurrey said:


> (...)





Sdasurrey said:


> Tomcat - you know what protects me from the Radium with this watch ? Which I know you purists aren't fans of - it's a re-dial !!


... and a good one at that! :-!

I'm not absolutely against redials - there are cases where it simply doesn't make sense to stick to an old dial, like if it's beyond readability. (That said, I can imagine exceptions to _that_ rule as well - just think of someone discovering that forlorn island somewhere in the South Pacific where Amelia Earhart saved herself to after her plane crashed, out of fuel, some miles off, and found her watch - bleached, seasoned, unreadable. Would you expect him to secure the watch as it is or would you rather see the original Gallet dial replaced?)

It's just that in many cases a charming, old dial is deprived of its history and charm by someone who hasn't understood what a vintage watch is about - a piece of living history. I guess, neither you nor 'Nicky' are like that, so I take it, the 'original' dial for that Longines was _really_ beyond repair, and I like the thought even more that the original dial might still exist somewhere ;-)

Enjoy! And don't listen to other people what to wear or do - just do as you like! (But you do anyway, I'm sure :-!)

Best
Andreas


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks Andreas - but here is another 're-dial' question I'm on the fence on - first watch is an 18k Lemania 105 Chrono, I purchased, probably 40s as I think they changed the pushers to round in the 50s? I don't have the watch yet as I had it shipped to my Sister in California, so I haven't seen it in person but the dial is fairly faded.

The second pic is a similar Lemania to see what the original dial looked like ? so re-dial or not ? That's the question! I'm thinking.....probably not....

Cheers ! Scott



















By the way - I sometimes feel guilty getting into slight tangents on WRUW - I think this was discussed or suggested recently, should we start a monthly thread called 'Vintage Small Talk' where we can basically have any kind of misc discussions so as not to deflect from the original premise of WRUW? Sorry, just deflecting ...

By the way - did you find the Island and the watch ?!

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

Mme
My opinion.
Yours is not a redial but some clown has cleaned it with toothpaste or bleach.
where has the 'tachymeter' scale gone?

The counter and running seconds counter marks are mostly gone too!

sorry.
Adam
PS: Have you checked if your daughter has had any sickness yet?


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

Could have used "boil that dial dead" technique  How To: Cleaning and preserving the original finish on dials | Watch Guy


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Mme
> 
> PS: Have you checked if your daughter has had any sickness yet?


Adam I wasn't suggesting it was a redial - only that I wondered if it a worth a redial which I am leaning against - but I appreciate you asking about my Daughter !

And Yes you can continue to have 'fun' with radium at my expense !

But for you and Tomcat - I found new and improved Geiger Counter for Vintage Watch 'guys' - it uses the same technology for detecting radiation, but when it displays the CPM counts for Vintage Watches - it divides by 6.278845 !!! Cheers ! S


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

laikrodukas said:


> Could have used "boil that dial dead" technique  How To: Cleaning and preserving the original finish on dials | Watch Guy


So I guess either boiled potatoes for dinner or yes, re-dial ?? !!


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

Sdasurrey said:


> Adam I wasn't suggesting it was a redial - only that I wondered if it a worth a redial which I am leaning against - but I appreciate you asking about my Daughter !
> 
> And Yes you can continue to have 'fun' with radium at my expense !
> 
> But for you and Tomcat - I found new and improved Geiger Counter for Vintage Watch 'guys' - it uses the same technology for detecting radiation, but when it displays the CPM counts for Vintage Watches - it divides by 6.278845 !!! Cheers ! S


Would I get that dial - redialed?
Very good question.
First I would not have bought the watch like that (again sorry)
and if I had, I would look for a new old stock dial or a better one from another watch.

But as the dial stands, it is pretty hopeless. 
Adam


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Hhhmmmm.....hopeless.....I guess you wouldn't have bought this watch....I'm sorry to take up WRUW thread time....


Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

Sdasurrey said:


> Hhhmmmm.....hopeless.....I guess you wouldn't have bought this watch....I'm sorry to take up WRUW thread time....
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


I do not think its taking up "thread time", if so a mod can cut it.
Its discussion on a watch.

You asked an opinion, and I gave it. Nothing personal.

I too have bought a lot of junk in my day, and been much harder chastised and criticized by my two mentors.
Did I feel up set? Yes a little, but I am glad they told me. That's how we learn.

Of course if you just want 'likes' you can enjoy that way as well.

Sincerely
adam


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

No worries ! Likes is not the idea, I bought it I'm happy ! S


Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charon (Apr 22, 2013)

Dads 1968/69 Oyster Perpetual Datejust.


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

*Zenith TV El Primero (1973-75)*


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Giroxa with Felsa



Regards,


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Ca. 1969 Stowa Landeron 248.

Ric


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

On call for the day so was wearing the Samsung Gear 2 Neo synced with my Galaxy S4 mini cellphone.. very handy..










Now that is evening, have switched to this Roamer Popular...




























Cheers


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Ric Capucho said:


> Ca. 1969 Stowa Landeron 248.
> 
> Ric


Holy ****, where! did you find that! Stowa is high on my list especially since I've been kicking myself for selling my vintage a couple years ago :-(

Peace, 
Preston

Sent from the inner reaches of my mind


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Wearing the vintage ancient Oris while prepping the rarest of rare Accutrons, unconfirmed Canadian dial railroad.














































The gent who also was a veteran was more than happy to sell this to me for $2, everything you see is original to the watch. When I purchased the watch it was a complete disaster but nothing broken. After removing the mud and blood, unfortunately it had a lot of blood dried into it.

It received the full work up by my watchmaking teacher and I did the crystal and casework.

This may creep some of you out but in certain circumstances I'll swap the railroad between two cases. I'll drop it into this nice stainless with original bracelet for knocking around with or leave it in the gold case for a dress situation for dinner or a date etc. etc.




























The original movement to the stainless case froze up not long after I bought it. Haven't gotten around to finding someone who can service it. One of these days.

Peace, 
Preston

Sent from the inner reaches of my mind


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Preston said:


> Holy ****, where! did you find that! Stowa is high on my list especially since I've been kicking myself for selling my vintage a couple years ago :-(
> 
> Peace,
> Preston
> ...


From a seller in Vienna.

Good price for an original late 60s chronograph in this sort of condition. I own a modern era Stowa Flieger, so the brand means something to me, too.

Wearing it right now, and it's one of those watches that gets a glance every thirty minutes, whether I need to know the time or not.

Ric


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> (...) it's one of those watches that gets a glance every thirty minutes, whether I need to know the time or not.


Once every thirty minutes? Wow - that's what I call self-control :-d

This one gets a look every few minutes, even if I can read the time on my PC:




































BWC Automatic Day & Date, cal. ETA 2639R

Best, 
Tomcat


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Tomcat1960 said:


> Once every thirty minutes? Wow - that's what I call self-control :-d
> 
> This one gets a look every few minutes, even if I can read the time on my PC:
> 
> ...


I love this case design, one of the more powerful wrist presentations in the realm horology. It's shape is very similar to my 70's disco Gruen aside from the round to squarish tv dial.



















Peace, 
Preston

Sent from the inner reaches of my mind


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Ric Capucho said:


> Ca. 1969 Stowa Landeron 248.
> 
> Ric


Decided to follow on with my Stowa Parat..










Cheers


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Today old Shanghai 1110.


















T.


----------



## WatchFred (Feb 1, 2011)

Macro Monday


----------



## bqtime (May 4, 2011)

Vintage watches & photography, two passions in one picture.


----------



## arg0n (Dec 28, 2012)

Rocking out with my Sicura jump hour. Been liking it on a black fluco lately.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Preston said:


> I love this case design, one of the more powerful wrist presentations in the realm horology.


Thanks a lot, Preston :-!

Yeah, you're right - square cases are riding most wrists very well and make for great 'lookers'. Very nice Gruen!



baoquang said:


> Vintage watches & photography, two passions in one picture.


Nice shot of a great watch |>

@ arg0n: that's one cool jump hour!

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

*Blue Zenith Defy A3651 (1969)*

















*

Zenith Defy A3651 (1969)*


----------



## parrotandpitbull (Sep 9, 2009)

Luch 2209 slim ..Chrome with olive green fade to black/green dial.


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

An accuracy superstar my Cardinal is, both on wrist and winder, however it doesn't get much wear due to its heavy head weight, tried both bracelet and strap but it's such a large chunk of brass from the 70's to which I don't feel they concerned themselves with the ergonomics of watch wearing.

Unlike the giant Gruen that is even heavier they designed a profile tighter to the wrist and set the strap/bracelet interface middle weighted to the case where the Cardinal interface is at the bottom of the case which causes it to want to flop around unless I wore it tight which is very uncomfortable for arthritis riddled wrists.

I am very impressed with it's accuracy though, it's pretty amazing at telling time not to mention it's 70's groovy sexy look.

Sorry, the engineer/hippie is showing in me.



















Peace, 
Preston

Sent from the inner reaches of my mind


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Just received a Roamer 'parts' watch... trouble is that the Roamer 'parts' watch has a functioning 414 albeit missing the seconds post.. changed the crown and now the watch winds and sets.. so guess it is better than just for parts.. 










Cheers


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Unitas Chronograph, cal. Venus 188

'UNITAS', we learn from mikrolisk.de, is another brand of the 'Manufacture d'Horlogérie Auguste Raymond, S.A.' - shorthand 'ARSA' - and was registered at Tramelan, Switzerland on March 31, 1919.

The caliber 'Venus 188' is the first cam-operated chronograph caliber built outside of Landeron. After the Venus SA bankruptcy it was taken over, with drawings, stocks, machinery and all, by Valjoux, where it became the 7730 - and the ancestor of what is, perhaps, the most successful chronograph caliber family in the world. Its great-grandson, the ETA 7750, powers about nine out of ten newly-built mechanical chronograph wristwatches today.










;-)

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Nice Chrono Tomcat ! I have also become a sucker for 40s/50s Chronos - I just received this Exactus, 18k Chronographe in the post today - I don't know much about Exactus, and not sure what the movement is - so I guess I don't know much ! Cheers, SDA










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you very much, Scott! 

Exactus was (another) brand of Helios S.A. of Neuchâtel, Tramelan and La-Chaux-de-Fonds, Switzerland. I came across the name Vuilleumier (the proprietor of about fifty brands and makes) when I researched my Precimax Aquamax diver and learned that one brand they built watches for was, indeed, Exactus. That said, I imagine a good-quality movement in your watch, most likely a Landeron or Venus, probably cam-switched. 

I take it is really massive gold?

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Tomcat1960 said:


> I take it is really massive gold?
> 
> Regards
> Tomcat


Tomcat - THANKS for the mfg background! Yes, 38 mm which is a good size I think - I have been leaning toward solid 18k recently so it's quite thick and solid, cheers again ! SDA

EDIT - the gold bezel on your chrono is a little more dramatic....

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foliot (Sep 5, 2012)

x


----------



## Zilladon (Jan 17, 2013)

DUPLICATE POST - PLEASE DELETE


----------



## Zilladon (Jan 17, 2013)

Chronostop for Tuesday -

=Patti

View attachment 1531962


View attachment 1531963


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Threw on the funky Carlex diver, everything else has been serviced just down to finding a bezel for it but in the mean time this rubber bezel I made for it will do.










Peace, 
Preston

Sent from the inner reaches of my mind


----------



## ksawyer06 (May 10, 2014)

That watch is amazing.ohh what would I give to have it


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

ksawyer06 said:


> That watch is amazing.ohh what would I give to have it


? which watch are you referring to ?

Peace, 
Preston

Sent from the inner reaches of my mind


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Circa 1949/50 Dennison cased Omega today,









Matt


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Roamer 430....










Cheers


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

The first watch of the day felt a bit too dressy, a quick change,








1979/80 Omega MemoMaster, I know it's not everyones cuppa' but it's an historically important watch and you see very few worn in the wild.

Matt


----------



## WatchFred (Feb 1, 2011)

vive la France


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

A Chronograph is an instrument to time events. Other than a normal watch (which just shows time passing by), a chronograph measures the time an event takes, from its beginning to its end. Keeping this in mind you might think that a chronograph doesn't have to look like a watch with an assortment of additional hands. On the contrary - those many hands may confuse the chronograph user, particularly in cases where there's little time to cast more than a fleeting glance to the watch on your wrist.

Therefore there have been several attempts to show the chronograph function on a wristwatch in different ways. One of the more radical experiments to this end was started by the Gallet Watch Company in the 1920s - the 'MultiChron Regulator'. On this watch, the big minute- and hour-hands of a 'normal' watch face are taken away so the user focuses on the chronograph second, the most important instrument for measuring.



















Of course, the time display isn't lost - it just shrinks to a small (but still readyble) element in the top half of the dial, the 30-minutes-register holds the 6-o'clock position. This reduces the probability of faulty readings when little more than a fleeting glance is possible in the heat of action, which is why this type of watch was well liked by motor sportsmen, (air-) race pilots and doctors - all people to whom good readability in chronograph mode was more important than anything else.










Gallet had Venus build their cal. 140 exclusively for their 'Regulators' and made them until 1942 when, after Pearl Harbour, the market for true 'sports' chronographs vanished practically overnight. From now on, the much more versatile 'military' chronographs took the center stage at Gallet, too.



















Actually, a shame.










Regards
Tomcat

PS: the Aristo Watch Co was Gallet's importer to the US at about 1935, and they sold some Gallet- and Excelsior Park models also under their own name. This arrangement ended about 1936 or 1937, limiting the time when my chronograph was built: the dual-pusher version was built from 1935.


----------



## weodmonath (Aug 4, 2012)

Today is the 199th anniversary of the Battle of Waterloo, so I am wearing an English Watch.

This was made in 1791. The unusual design on the balance cock is military-themed, with lances, a helm and the Prince of Wales' feathers. It is a good-quality movement, with a diamond end-stone on the balance. Not many army units at the time used the Prince of Wales' feathers. One that did was the 12th Royal Lancers. This watch would probably have belonged to a junior, but fairly well-off, officer. A certain Arthur Wellesley was a subaltern in that regiment in 1791. While it is probably not possible to prove anything, even if he did not own the piece, it is very likely that he would have handled it at some time. As an officer rose in rank, he usually acquired more expensive watches, and this could well have been sold to another junior officer. I have no proof whatsoever, but I have a 'gut feeling' that this watch was present at the battle. Even if this is not the case, it is still a lovely piece, and is running well in spite of being 223 years old...


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Nice watch Tomcat - for race car drivers etc. I guess given that chronographs - vintage or not are quite popular, it's interesting to debate how important 'timing something' is vs 'telling time' ? 

I ask this because I read here or somewhere else that most chronograph owners aside from timing steaks (remember that 'rare' discussion ?) on the grill and the amount of time 'WAGs' take in the loo, that most chronograph users don't use the functionality very much. So it's great for specialists to see the two 'time objectives' are flipped ergonomically, with 'timing something' taking priority - but for most of us, do we really 'time something - in time' ? Vs monitoring time ?

Sorry to be functional/philosophical on a lazy afternoon......discuss !! SDA 






Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Sdasurrey said:


> Nice watch Tomcat - (...) for most of us, do we really 'time something - in time' ? Vs monitoring time ?
> (...)...discuss !!


Thanks, Scott! I like it very much - so much so, indeed, that it'll remain on my wrist for the next days.

As per your question: I think this might well be discussed in a dedicated thread. At the time this watch was built, speedometers were fairly unreliable contraptions, prone to being rattled to death on the dirt- and brick roads of the age. It was only after WW II that, for instance, the US built the Interstate network, apart from some turnpikes before the war. Thus, the only reliable means of measuring speed was - a watch. On the huge twin-seated race cars of the 1910s and 1920s it was usually the mechanic who was tasked with taking time. So in their time, these watches made absolute sense.

Today? Well, I like chronographs for their looks. I like them for their accuracy. I like them for their versatility. Do I need them? Of course not - my cell phone tells me the time much more accurately and has all functionality I need for boiling eggs ;-)

But then ... it doesn't tick and ain't half as beautiful ...

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Tomcat1960 said:


> Thanks, Scott! I like it very much - so much so, indeed, that it'll remain on my wrist for the next days


But you'll take it off in the shower. Right?!

I hadn't focused on using a watch as a 'substitute speedometer' but yes it's another use - I guess more uses in the past than now ?

Not far from me in Surrey is Brooklands, near Weybridge, which was the first 'purpose-built' racing track in England for automobiles, starting back in I believe 1908 so I guess we can check out Brooklands pics to see if the drivers are wearing 'wristlets' ?

If anyone has a chance to go there they have a fab Museum for cars, motorcycles, planes etc. The site also used to be a plane manufacturing facility and during WW2 about 20% of the roughly 11k Wellington medium range Bombers shot down were built there. There's a retired Concorde also there you can go in.

So I guess another thread for discussing pros and cons of chrono functionality !

But I guess for most of us - historical aesthetics really is the primary driver of vintage watch collecting/hoarding etc cheers - SDA










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Vintage 80's men's blinging heavy gold plate Jules Jurgensen caselet (yeah made that one up ... lol) hosting a beautiful Birks 1940's ladies wristwatch movement......*snicker* ;-)

Can you tell this surgery rehab is boring the heck out of me? Lol



















Peace, 
Preston

Sent from the inner reaches of my mind


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

But seriously, going with the Roamer which is sporting an MST 371.










Peace, 
Preston

Sent from the inner reaches of my mind


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

Took these photos day before yesterday, but I haven't taken the watch off yet as it looks so good since I fitted the new band to the make-do lug extenders. 
1940 Bulova Doug Corrigan, named after "Wrong-Way" Corrigan, who said he meant to fly from the US East Coast to the West, and ended up in Ireland! (as if).










By the by, the original lug extenders are rare as hen's teeth, when folks took them to have a new band fitted, the jewelers threw them away with the old band mostly!


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

bobbee said:


> Took these photos day before yesterday, but I haven't taken the watch off yet as it looks so good since I fitted the new band to the make-do lug extenders.
> 1940 Bulova Doug Corrigan, named after "Wrong-Way" Corrigan, who said he meant to fly from the US East Coast to the West, and ended up in Ireland! (as if).
> 
> 
> ...


Quite possibly the most unique vintage Bulova I've seen to date. it also has the smallest dial I've seen on one. That's a nice one!

Peace, 
Preston

Sent from the inner reaches of my mind


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Orient World Heritage LE...



















Cheers


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

@ abzack, anzac1957: beautiful watches - but really Vintage?

@ bobee: beautiful! Trouble is I can't bring one of these home - as soon as Mrs. Tomcat spots it I have to deliver ;-)

Regards
Tomcat


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ abzack, anzac1957: beautiful watches - but really Vintage?
> 
> @ bobee: beautiful! Trouble is I can't bring one of these home - as soon as Mrs. Tomcat spots it I have to deliver ;-)
> 
> ...


I know... not vintage, but I wanted to give it some wrist time.. it will be a vintage over time though..

It comes from the Orient Royal line though...










Cheers


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

Preston: thanks for the compliment, the watch actually would look better on a smaller wrist than my near-eight inches!

Tomcat: thanks, I understand as my wife is constantly "borrowing" my Bulovas.


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Still classic on today's bank holiday with the (r)evolutionary Pierce-chronograph:













































Pierce Chronograph, cal. 134

See how young it looks in the company of this old steam tractor? :-d

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

Beautiful indeed.
I want both!


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Today old (and beloved) Shanghai 1120.


















T.


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Bulova 23 today.




























Peace, 
Preston

Sent from the inner reaches of my mind


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Well I guess I know what watch I'm wearing today, now that I'm taking a shower at 1pm - a Pierce Chronographe ! Following in Tomcat's tractor tracks....










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

Tomcat, I read somewhere that any watch less than 100 years old and no longer in production is considered vintage. The Kryos was introduced in 1987.


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

@ anzac1956: |> That Orient Calendar is beautiful!
@ abzack: Oh, _that_ old already? Close enough, then ;-)
@ SDA: nice! That NATO gives it a well-deserved touch of utility ;-)

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## Sandman5 (Aug 29, 2013)

Lanco 70's buy in a flea market in a nato strap

Enviado desde mi iPhone con Tapatalk


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)

My new favorite just arrived!


----------



## jackruff (Jul 29, 2012)

Starting the week with the regular '73 6139....changing mid week to my love of all things deco-ish and running out the door this morning with a Seiko from 1980...no time to be setting a watch!!


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Gruen Geneve right now and then I'll be swapping to the Accutron.




























Peace, 
Preston

Sent from the inner reaches of my mind


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Small by today's standards but oozing character and quality..










Cheers


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

anzac1957 said:


> Small by today's standards but oozing character and quality..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And Rose Gold !! I need to do a quadruple 'like' on this watch !

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zilladon (Jan 17, 2013)

Citizen Parawater for a finally Friday

=Patti


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Had a very enjoyable day with this Rose gold plated beauty,








Omega Seamaster 600

A quick change for tomorrow







Tissot F1 Multi alarm, fitted with the Omega 1632 cal movement (if you can call it a movement?)

Invoking the memory of the much missed Ian Curtis

Joy Division - Digital [480p] - YouTube

Matt


----------



## crazyfist (Jan 2, 2011)

Blue Friday. Landeron powered Butex Chrono. After trying several other straps, I've come to the conclusion that the one it came with is the best.

















Now I have a questions. Anyone knows what's difference between *Butex* and *BWC* brandings? I found the below BWC on the bay, it appears to be the same design. Is Butex a budget branding for BWC, or are they the same, simply for different markets? My Butex came on Stainless Steel, and has the exact caseback design as other BWC chronos. What's the deal?









Here's another one with the same case shape, but the seller claims this one has valjoux movement, which I'm doubting:


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Butex is a brand of the Buttes Watch Co (BWC), so yes, the two come from the same company. And the two square cases are not exactly the same - look at the rounded edges of the latter one vs the sharp ones on the former. 

After the supply with Landeron movements dried up, BWC had to go Valjoux - I, too, have a BWC chrono with a 7733.

Best
Tomcat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

*Blue Zenith Defy A3651 (1969)*

Late evening pics

































Blue Zenith Defy waterproof 300 m Zenith ref A3651 (1969)


----------



## crazyfist (Jan 2, 2011)

Tomcat1960 said:


> And the two square cases are not exactly the same - look at the rounded edges of the latter one vs the sharp ones on the former.


Thanks for pointing out the obvious, mate. Of course, I meant that the latter one has the same case shape as _mine_, not as the former example. :-d

Do you happen to know why Buttes didn't just put one brand on the dial? Was it because that one was more budget friendly, like Roles and Tudor? Or was it one name was better recognized in foreign regions? :think:


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Mikrolisk has 19 brands for Buttes Watch Co ;-)


Regards,
Tomcat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazyfist (Jan 2, 2011)

Tomcat1960 said:


> Mikrolisk has 19 brands for Buttes Watch Co ;-)
> 
> Regards,
> Tomcat
> ...


Yes, it appears that Buttes Watch Co. is a manufacture out of a place called Buttes, founded by Henri Jeannin-Rosselet. I think the 19 you mentioned were mostly other names registered by Jeannin-Rosselet & Cie, not necessarily Buttes Watch Co. Buttes mostly had variance of the names BWC and Butex, such as B.W.C., BWC Suisse, Butex Suisse, etc.

Anyways, I'm convinced that the reason for the variance is because they didn't want people mispronounce the name "Buttes." And "Butex" was the best name they came up with. Haha.


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

crazyfist said:


> ... I think the 19 you mentioned were mostly other names registered by Jeannin-Rosselet & Cie, not necessarily Buttes Watch Co. Buttes mostly had variance of the names BWC and Butex, such as B.W.C., BWC Suisse, Butex Suisse, etc.


Well, I looked up 'Buttes' as part of the company name. But yes, I think their main brands were variants of 'Buttes'. I can imagine that they didn't like that name especially in the anglo-saxon countries, were 'butt' is pronounced similarly and designates (despicably) a part of the human anatomy ;-)

Regards,
Tomcat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

1969-70 vintage Omega Seamaster 120.

Ric


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Roamer 414....










Cheers


----------



## parrotandpitbull (Sep 9, 2009)

You may be bored, but its kind of cool, Preston. If it was silver, I would wear it for sure. Regards, P&P


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Normal Saturday Portobello Rd Jaunt - falafel sandwich, street music and just picked up my West End Drs Watch, 1918 Longines centre seconds, but sold in 1925... SDA










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parrotandpitbull (Sep 9, 2009)

My newest acquisition: A KELTON made by Timex in the 1970s. With a, so far ..very accurate Pin Lever Movement. In need of a new strap.


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

SEIKO Sportsman March 1964.


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

@ HIPdeluxe: cool one! I like the "Sea Horse" designation most ;-) - wasn't that one protected for Favre-Leuba? And wasn't that the reason why Seiko later went for the 'Sea Lion' name for its waterproofed fashionable watch thingies line?

Anyway, "and now for something completely different:"

midsummer - midsomar - Mittsommer: the summer solstice was one of the first fixtures found by our ancestors in the annual circle. They still could afford to measure time going by in days, moons or even ages. Druids and priests found this day by meticulous observation of the skies and began to celebrate it in honor of the Sun God (or Sun Goddess), hoping for good harvest this year, too.



















Which watch to suit this occasion better than the 'Colorado', adorned with a sun-golden ring on its dial, reminding us not only of the fact that 'Colorado' is a brand of the Bulova Watch Co., Inc., of Bienne, La-Chaux-de-Fonds and New York (which had many such Art Nouveau designs in their catalogues), but also calling to our memory the circular sun temples of the native Anasazi of today's US State Colorado.










And the Landeron 47 in this watch was the very forst cam-switched chronograph caliber in the world, ancestor not only to the most successful chronograph caliber family from Le Landeron, but also to all their successors - down to the 'moonwatch' and the still-young ETA 7750.










A fitting watch for today, indeed.









Before someone asks: this picture was taking while standing at a red traffic light :-d

Best, and enjoy your midsummer!

Andreas
aka Tomcat1960


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

Sdasurrey said:


> Normal Saturday Portobello Rd Jaunt - falafel sandwich, street music and just picked up my West End Drs Watch, 1918 Longines centre seconds, but sold in 1925... SDA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure what makes me more envious; the falafel sandwich or the watch
Very cool


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ HIPdeluxe: cool one! I like the "Sea Horse" designation most ;-) - wasn't that one protected for Favre-Leuba? And wasn't that the reason why Seiko later went for the 'Sea Lion' name for its waterproofed fashionable watch thingies line?
> 
> Anyway, "and now for something completely different:"
> 
> ...


Is this 'rattrapante'? what is centre crown button for?

Regards


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Started the day with the Tissot Digital,








Which threw a Hissy fit and decided to stop working:-|, the funny thing is it is now back in the watch cabinet with all the other watches and is working fine:think:, anyway as I am a bus driver by trade I need to know the time so I popped into the nearest Argos and got this little Timex on sale at half price:-!, it has a vintage/retro vibe going on and being a timex will tick for ever, anyway my Brother is taking his PCV (bus) test soon and when he becomes a bus driver he will need a fairly reliable watch so the Timex will be his passing gift from me, Two birds with one stone|>









Back home now and wearing the c:1918-1925 Omega trench watch, daft isn't it it's almost as accurate as the Timex









Matt


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

'70 9ct Zenith

































[HR][/HR]
My biggest ebay gamble for today 
Seller's only pictures were front, back(I spotted a hallmark on lug) and side. No movement photo nothing.
Description: "Mens vintage zenith watch" But seller was honest when asked if it is working and genuine.

Movement seems to be very clean, keeps good time. Zenith Cal. 2541
There was some green dirt here and there(not on movement), cleaned that out

Wearing it 3 days in a row


----------



## Marrick (May 2, 2007)

Chicks


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

'like'??? Not the watch, but the 'emotocon'


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Is this 'rattrapante'? what is centre crown button for?
> 
> Regards


The first cam-switched chronograph movement was designed with additional stopping, meaning one can start, stop and restart a measurement. On this movement the operation was distributed between three buttons - upper right - start, lower right - stop, button in the crown - reset. This proved to be less practical than the already well-established operation of (column-wheel switched chronographs) with two buttons, and the next Landeron-calibre, the well-known '48', made do with dual pushers.

Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

Tomcat1960 said:


> The first cam-switched chronograph movement was designed with additional stopping, meaning one can start, stop and restart a measurement. On this movement the operation was distributed between three buttons - upper right - start, lower right - stop, button in the crown - reset. This proved to be less practical than the already well-established operation of (column-wheel switched chronographs) with two buttons, and the next Landeron-calibre, the well-known '48', made do with dual pushers.
> 
> Best regards
> Tomcat


Ah! Yes I remember reading of these. First I saw. Very nice
You have a great collection of Chronos. Good for you
Thanks
Adam


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Like most in my collection this was a "budget" buy, too: it came without stem and crown (which I knew before I bought), but a stem was readily available on Ebay. I sent both to my watchmaker who serviced it and added a fitting crown. We had a short discussion on the dial (as usual ;-)) and so it remained with its original dial. Interestingly, I saw another one with the same dial, designated "Chronographe Suisse". (Because only some 25,000 of this movement were made, dial variations won't be that many. I take it, this one is genuine, therefore.)

Best,
Tomcat


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

Tomcat1960 said:


> Like most in my collection this was a "budget" buy, too: it came without stem and crown (which I knew before I bought), but a stem was readily available on Ebay. I sent both to my watchmaker who serviced it and added a fitting crown. We had a short discussion on the dial (as usual ;-)) and so it remained with its original dial. Interestingly, I saw another one with the same dial, designated "Chronographe Suisse". (Because only some 25,000 of this movement were made, dial variations won't be that many. I take it, this one is genuine, therefore.)
> 
> Best,
> Tomcat


Excellent
Good for you. (bow)


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

My first Moser Trench Watch - 1917 - Red 24 dial is original - won it on the 'web that should not be named' 5 minutes ago !

Hope Adam appreciates this watch - it doesn't say 'signal corps' on the dial but style wise it's really fab ! Sorry to display before physical acquisition - but these watches are rare and quite nice - signed x4 - cheers - hope my wife's not checking out WUS - SDA



















Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

Looks good Scott
Hands are probably original but relumed.
Just a point.
Pin set, we need movement and inside case pics too.

Enjoy


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Looks good Scott
> Hands are probably original but relumed.
> Just a point.
> Pin set, we need movement and inside case pics too.
> ...


Thanks Adam - the dial signatures and dust cover signatures just have a lot of style - 34 mm no crown is a good size, for these just an exciting watch to go with my Elect Gallet - thanks as always for the help ! Cheers - hope weather is Spain is nice ! SDA

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

Sdasurrey said:


> Thanks Adam - the dial signatures and dust cover signatures just have a lot of style - 34 mm no crown is a good size, for these just an exciting watch to go with my Elect Gallet - thanks as always for the help ! Cheers - hope weather is Spain is nice ! SDA
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep dial looks 100% original as does case

On my balcony (alone), eating an Indian, drinking some wine and listening to the fireworks.


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Movement has an HM symbol...with the kind of inverted 'V' engraving ...Just style 'galore' in the watch , the signatures especially set it apart....










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

SORRY TO USE WRUW TIME....

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ HIPdeluxe: cool one! I like the "Sea Horse" designation most ;-) - wasn't that one protected for Favre-Leuba? And wasn't that the reason why Seiko later went for the 'Sea Lion' name for its waterproofed fashionable watch thingies line?
> 
> I'm not sure on that Tomcat...as far as I can tell, the "Sea Horse" moniker came in around 1963/64, the "Sea Lion" was introduced 1964/65.
> They both ran alongside each other through to about 1969...the "Sea Lion" I think into 1970.
> I knew Favre-Leuba had a range of "Sea" prefixed models (King, Chief, Bird, Raider)...but I hadn't heard of their "Horse"?


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Roamer subdial...




























Cheers


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Late 40's /early 50's Omega gold cap with waffle dial,

















Just the thing with Jeans and T shirt on a lazy mid summer Sunday

Matt


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

@ HIPdeluxe: I probably mixed this up, somehow, then. 'Sea Horses' were more the animal to think of in the Radocean and the Omegasea, maybe that's why Seiko took it off the dial. I've never seen a Seiko before, anyway, sporting "Sea Horse" on the dial.

@ busmatt: beautiful! What reference? I'm particularly fond of that bicolor case :-!

Nice, too:




































Kano Handaufzug, cal. ETA 1080

This watch from Karl Nonnenmacher's Pforzheim, Germany, factory is one of those small, modest beauties in my collection, making it to my wrist far too seldom. Today I took her out to celebrate her inner values: the ETA 1080 in its best version (with 21 jewels) was used by Ebel (as cal. 104), Girard-Perregeaux (cal. 45) and Dugena (cal. 866), and in its various qualities (there were variants with 15, 17, 19 and 21 jewels) it found widespread application with watchmakers all over the world in the 1950s and 1960s.

There can't be much wrong with it, then ;-) and it keeps excellent time indeed in my Kano.

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ busmatt: beautiful! What reference? I'm particularly fond of that bicolor case :-!
> 
> Tomcat


Ref 2667 c:1954 420cal
OMEGA Watches: Vintage Watches Database

Matt


----------



## Omega333 (Jan 5, 2013)

Wearing my 1960's Movado Tempo-Matic





















Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Going with something modern, my 80's Noblia, one of the thinnest watches ever made at 4mm.

Swiss made assembled in Germany Japanese company watch..... yes folks you read that right.

A not so great idea for Citizen thinking they could make these high end watches and charge big $$ for them back in the day making the few survivors that could be found to be as rare as hens teeth.










Peace, 
Preston

Sent from the inner reaches of my mind


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

parrotandpitbull said:


> You may be bored, but its kind of cool, Preston. If it was silver, I would wear it for sure. Regards, P&P


Thanks for your comment I decided to service the movement and lay in some gold sheeting to bring it to a finished look. it's an improvement and is accurate, turned out to be a six position movement so I'll have to continue dialing it in manually per say as I don't have a time grapher to speed things along.

Going to cut a beater leather strap for it to see if it's worth the effort with a new strap.

Peace, 
Preston

Sent from the inner reaches of my mind


----------



## nick10 (Dec 25, 2008)

A vintage Universal Geneve Polerouter ref 20217-4 from 1956 with caliber 138 SS with original crown. I am very happy to have the opportunity to buy this iconic model at last!!


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Shanghai 1120

















T.


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

I'll be going with the Longines pocket watch today/tomorrow (it's 1:33am here). In it's case mount I made for it with a Hirsch liberty strap and gnarly distressing by coarse sandpaper and finally it's big ugly rubber bumper to protect it. I'll be picking up a couple of my nice Seikos that are returning home 










Peace, 
Preston

Sent from the inner reaches of my mind


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Going quartz today,








Omega Seamaster Quartz ref 196.0066 cal 1310.

Matt


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

busmatt said:


> Going quartz today,
> 
> View attachment 1538251
> 
> ...


Nice one! I had one quite similar with a Bulova based movement that had the quick set timezone feature. Will the caliber in yours function as such?

I have the movement still in a beat to death Bulova Accutron quartz but it's become finicky so it gets very little wrist time.

Peace, 
Preston

Sent from the inner reaches of my mind


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Afternoon swapsies,

Going for the 90's in a big way,

The Revue Thommen I got for my 18th birthday:-!







Just noticed I managed to catch the second hand in mid flight.

The style was spot on in the 90's and it's so old now it's got retro Chic








How about this for a cool sound track to this watch




Matt


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

One of the rare examples when strap is perfect match for the watch, change it and little bunny dies


----------



## WatchFred (Feb 1, 2011)

'69 ref. 7650


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

An outspoken, fresh-faced pin-lever chronograph on a colorful NATO-strap:



























Baumgartner Chronograph, cal. 590

This 'Poor Man's Daytona' has something no Rolex chronograph ever had: an in-house movement b-)

The fibre-glass casing sports a beautiful crest on its back ...










... probably rarer than the Hippocampus found on Omegas ...

Best, 
Tomcat


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Tomcat1960 said:


> An outspoken, fresh-faced pin-lever chronograph on a colorful NATO-strap:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I want that! Trade me! 

Peace, 
Preston

Sent from the inner reaches of my mind


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)




----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

sempervivens said:


> View attachment 1538928


Zenith?

Matt


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

busmatt said:


> Zenith?
> 
> Matt


----------



## abzack (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

A couple of favorites have come back home to PaPa, Seiko 6309-5059 with non push button quick set, look at that dial.

The Lord Elgin is a magnificent luxury piece in magnificent condition I just wish it was a couple mm larger. It originally comes on a stunning chain link bracelet but it's way too blingy for me so I cool it off with a simple black Hirsch strap.

I'll be wearing both tonight to check on them to make sure they are accurate.



















Peace, 
Preston

Sent from the inner reaches of my mind


----------



## Pedro Pereira (Nov 2, 2012)

Hello 

Last weekend, the Honda Varadero camping meeting with my faifthul_* Cauny *_Submarine... Unfortunately the only vintage watch around..


----------



## Oldlyme14 (May 1, 2012)

Hamilton Carlisle, 1937.

Mark S.


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

We're in the army now,








Omega Seamaster Calendar on olive drab Nato.

Matt


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Going to start my day wIth M'Lord ;-)










Peace, 
Preston

Sent from the inner reaches of my mind


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Whatever that designer had ... I want it, too!









Richard Automatic 'Psychédélique', cal. ETA 2783

Best regards,
Tomcat


----------



## Literustyfan (Jan 23, 2014)

1916 WWI Waltham Trench Watch, Philadelphia Silverode case with an offset crown, shadow box military dial, skeleton hands, size 3/0s, 7 jewels.

Mealy Manufacturing "Cross Watch Protector" shrapnel guard.


----------



## pilotswatch (Nov 9, 2006)

Omega Regina wristwatch.


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

Not vintage yet, but has a history behind it 
Could not find exact manufacturing year but it's '90
I got it when I was a teenager. "WATER RESIST" ? OK. So I went for a swim and some non deep diving with it 
I believe "WATER RESIST" means 3ATM and is not writen...
It got some water, I pulled the crown and put it on sun, it fogged as hell. But did it break? Not at all, live and kicking undefeatable jewelless miyota 
You can see some white leftovers from lake water.
It was lying around for years now without a battery. So I placed a new one and attached some fixoflexo strap and we are going for a walk, order some pizza 

Casio MTP-1092Q-9A
Module 1330


----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

busmatt said:


> We're in the army now,
> 
> View attachment 1539469
> 
> ...


NICE! |>


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Ok, 'he said, last watch for awhile'....and he said it again.... 'Last watch'....Maxor, early 40s Chrono with a Landeron 51 movement, Roman Nunerals, red tach 'snail' and a Stainless Steel Case signed, Bovet Freres...'last watch he said'.....SDA



















Sorry, what did 'he say'?!! Cheers !!

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laikrodukas (Sep 5, 2013)

"last watch"
What is the meaning of this?


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

pilotswatch said:


> Omega Regina wristwatch.


Nice, Is that a Weems above left?

Matt


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

laikrodukas said:


> "last watch"
> What is the meaning of this?


Last watch I purchase - until I purchase another one which I hope is measured in weeks not hours !!! It's a comment just for me to reduce my 'watch addiction' !! S

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick10 (Dec 25, 2008)

Again my Polerouter


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

Sdasurrey said:


> Ok, 'he said, last watch for awhile'....and he said it again.... 'Last watch'....Maxor, early 40s Chrono with a Landeron 51 movement, Roman Nunerals, red tach 'snail' and a Stainless Steel Case signed, Bovet Freres...'last watch he said'.....SDA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice piece, all original I feel/
Your purchasing gets better and better.
Well Done to you
Enjoy!
Adam


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Very nice piece, all original I feel/
> Your purchasing gets better and better.
> Well Done to you
> Enjoy!
> Adam


Thanks Adam ! You know this is a really nice size as it's 34/35 mm - original dial and just the right size even though I like the 37/38 mm 40/50s chronos I have - big enough to read for my 'older' eyes and passed the Geiger counter test ! I'm kind of finding my vintage 'sweet spot ' - cheers, SDA

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

Sdasurrey said:


> ! I'm kind of finding my vintage 'sweet spot ' - cheers, SDA
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats is important and excellent!
A


----------



## JP71624 (May 1, 2013)

Just my Accutron today.
I could probably own 10 of these things...










Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Roamer Amfibio of sorts today.. All the innards are Amfibio but the Roamer case is from a generic model.. Need to find a Roamer Amfibio case for it, but in the meantime will wear as is.. Thanks to cyma for his invaluable assistance in getting the parts I have so far..










Cheers


----------



## longlifegoods (Apr 13, 2014)

A newbie here, please be gentle 

Valjoux 7733 poor man's Heuer


----------



## parrotandpitbull (Sep 9, 2009)

Seiko 5 from the mid? 1960s


----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Shanghai again, today an old 1123


















T.


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

longlifegoods said:


> A newbie here, please be gentle
> 
> Valjoux 7733 poor man's Heuer


Than's one great looking watch, nothing wrong with getting a great movement in a lesser known or unloved brand in my eyes and I'm sure others will agree,(Tomcat?) just shows you've got an eye for a bargain.

I'm wearing one today myself,








Felca Blue surf fast train, this has an Eta 36000 bph movement, used by some of the great watch brands and none of those have a bracelet designed by Tony Stark:-d

Matt


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Aye, Matt! I already congratulated him on this very fine example of a late 1960's chronograph in the 'Chronographs'-thread ;-) (And I don't hesitate to repeat myself: Very well done, young man! 'An eye for a bargain' - indeed!)

Anyone ever heard of this watch-with-a-whole-punched-in-its-dial?









Mondia Top Second, cal. AS 1913 with 'Flashing Second' option

;-)

Regards
Andreas


----------



## Literustyfan (Jan 23, 2014)

1918 WWI Waltham Depollier "KHAKI" Trench Watch, 14k solid gold case, 14k solid gold "KHAKI" Crown, double clinched bezel, size 3/0s, 7 jewels, original skeleton hands, original factory lum.


----------



## NoLeftTurn (Apr 22, 2013)

Wearing the old Rone Sportsman today. 1940's cushion case. Lovely watch. Have it on a maroon bund, not sure if ill keep on this though. At 30mm I feel it might be too small in anything else. Lugs are 18mm so toom to play around with it.


















Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

Tomcat1960 said:


> Aye, Matt! I already congratulated him on this very fine example of a late 1960's chronograph in the 'Chronographs'-thread ;-) (And I don't hesitate to repeat myself: Very well done, young man! 'An eye for a bargain' - indeed!)
> 
> Anyone ever heard of this watch-with-a-whole-punched-in-its-dial?
> 
> ...


A HARWOOD?


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

Literustyfan said:


> 1918 WWI Waltham Depollier "KHAKI" Trench Watch, 14k solid gold case, 14k solid gold "KHAKI" Crown, double clinched bezel, size 3/0s, 7 jewels, original skeleton hands, original factory lum.


Very cool.
You just need a box for it (wink)
Great piece. Original Lume, hands and crown


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> A HARWOOD?


Haha - I'd like to have one, yes ;-)

No, this one has a flashing indicator for the seconds - in addition to the seconds hand. Pointless, but nice ;-)

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Very cool.
> You just need a box for it (wink)
> Great piece. Original Lume, hands and crown


Stan - FAB gold for sure, do you do a basic polish of the case or what to make it so .....SHINY GOLD !!!! S

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Swapped to the disco Timex for giggles. It's a monster and would stand up against the big watches of today without a problem.



















Peace, 
Preston

Sent from the inner reaches of my mind


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Preston said:


> Swapped to the disco Timex for giggles. It's a monster and would stand up against the big watches of today without a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow Tony Manero would be proud.

Matt


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

busmatt said:


> Wow Tony Manero would be proud.
> 
> Matt


42mm x42mm...... staying alive!!

Peace, 
Preston

Sent from the inner reaches of my mind


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

1976 Timex, Big 'n Red, with a diamond faceted crystal.
Groovy, baby!


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Far out! 

Peace, 
Preston

Sent from the inner reaches of my mind


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

bobbee said:


> 1976 Timex, Big 'n Red, with a diamond faceted crystal.
> Groovy, baby!
> 
> View attachment 1540949


Damn - why can I give only one 'Like'???

Groovy, baby, groovy, indeed!

Best 
Tomcat


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Preston said:


> Swapped to the disco Timex for giggles. It's a monster and would stand up against the big watches of today without a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*WOW!*

Now that's what I call an eyecatcher!

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Parts rummaging, added this nos Timex bracelet from a dead nos digital. The blingiest Timex I've ever laid my eyes on.

I kinda like it ;-)



















Peace, 
Preston


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

nick10 said:


> Again my Polerouter


'Homage' from the early '70s...Olma Caravelle 25 jewel 'Super-Compressor'


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

RICOH Dynamic Auto 45 Jewels (12 in the rotor centre...smooth, smooth winding ) c.1965.


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Going for 70's gold today,








Galco automatic, a sub brand of Gallet and cie with a 25jewel eta movement.:-!

Matt


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Customer appointment.

Calling for a decent, moderate watch:










Best.
Tomcat


----------



## jspollmann (Jan 21, 2013)

Zenith AutoSport that stayed home during my holiday, happy to have it on the wrist again!


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## T-Wan (Jan 2, 2013)

Baoshihua... Old watch, new strap.



























T.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Vintage 1969-70 Omega Seamaster 120.

Ric


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Omega Seamaster 552cal 1959,









The dial on this watch is fabulous, it is a sort of off white/oyster colour and the light plays off the applied Arabic numerals and indices giving it a magical quality.

Matt


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Roamer Vanguard...










Cheers


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

Tomcat1960 said:


> Customer appointment.
> 
> Calling for a decent, moderate watch:
> 
> ...


I once had this model, it had the same band too, but it was all yellow g/p. The case and bracelet were stamped "40 micron 10 kt.", and the dial was a turquoise blue with a "waves on the ocean" effect. This was all original, but I sold it several years ago, mucho regrets! :-( No pics either, as PC crashed with loss of all info a couple of months after.


----------



## pilotswatch (Nov 9, 2006)

Longines flieger hommage with the original in Longines museum.


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

A new moon today




























Zenith Chronomaster 1995


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

T-Wan said:


> Baoshihua... Old watch, new strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!:-! Is that a Jewel just above the name? or just looks like one.:think:


----------



## Zilladon (Jan 17, 2013)

Wyler Incaflex for my Friday -

=Patti


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

Zilladon said:


> Wyler Incaflex for my Friday -
> 
> =Patti
> 
> ...


Patented 1927.
6 years prior to Incabloc (1933)


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

... and ten years after Silena ;-)


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Rotated quickly back to this Maxor early 40s chrono after wearing trench-style watches for 2 days - it's 260 spd fast - but I guess you really know you like a vintage watch when over 4 minutes a day fast doesn't matter ! Cheers, SDA










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

Tomcat1960 said:


> ... and ten years after Silena ;-)
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


Pray tell what is "Silena"


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Pray tell what is "Silena"


Have a look here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/some-like-hot-gothic-jar-proof-roaring-twenties-831434.html

Best,
Tomcat

Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

Tomcat1960 said:


> Have a look here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/some-like-hot-gothic-jar-proof-roaring-twenties-831434.html
> 
> Best,
> Tomcat
> ...


Thanks, I remember that thread and posted a like.

Where does Silena fit in to GOTHIC watch company?

Found it!


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Gothic used Felsa-movements equipped with the Silena system. 

I refer to Koch's patent application in the Gothic-Thread. 

Best,
Tomcat


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

Falken Starwinner


----------



## Zilladon (Jan 17, 2013)

*Very *nice! I just love all the cool designs of the markers, dials and hands of older watches.

=Patti



bubba48 said:


> Falken Starwinner


----------



## german (Jun 27, 2014)

Funny G.S.T.P. timepiece today. Wristwatch? Pocket watch? Who knows... 8))


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Omega Trench in Dennison "moon" case today,








c:1918 a Real Man's watch, I saw an advert for a trench the other day and the seller made the point of emphasising that as it had no shock protection it should not be worn for any manual work:-d, just think what these watches were made for and went through, shell blasts, and trench digging to being rattled around in early tanks and trucks with solid tyres and no suspension not to mention being flown in open cockpit bi-planes and through all that some of them survive and still keep great time, that's a true testament to the watch makers craft.

Matt


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

bubba48 said:


> Falken Starwinner


Wow, what a beauty! Well fitting strap, too! I LOVE that red marker on the bezel!

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

Thread needs some more color :-! Got some orange kevlar straps and tried on the chronos. Sporting with the pumpkins yesterday with my wife. Wife's comment: ' It doesn't suit my nail color ' Womeeeeenn o|o| Loveee


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm going to start my day wIth the UG PR on NATO me thinks.










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

bubba48 said:


> Falken Starwinner


Very nice! I have it's long lost cousin from the Carlex clan. Haven't found it's missing bezel yet so I put a rubber one in it's place for now.

Yours is awesome!










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Sgt. Angle (Mar 17, 2014)

Not completely original. Dial was redone. I just like the color and unique location of the date window. Dates to ~1960 I believe with Automatic, 21 jewels.


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## Zilladon (Jan 17, 2013)

Timex hand-winder from 1977 for Saturday!

=Patti


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

Switch to 1914 Elgin Trench-Style - 37 mm, Size 6 - courtesy of our resident, American Trench Watch Expert - 'STAN THE MAN' !!!!!

Honouring ALL WW1 Soldiers in Spirit, Heart and Mind - SDA










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Hitting the pub with my pals with the C1










Bringing the 1964 Caravelle with cal. 110tac, super super easy to read with it's gradiating root beer dial and stark white numerals for back up in case any sketchy look loos take too much interest of what's on my wrist.










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Vintage Roamer from around 1941 again today..










Cheers


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Going for another Dennison cased Omega today,









Matt


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

Going with the plain simplicity of this 1930's Thomas Russell and son w/w, with a 7 jewel Premier movement.


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Starting my day wIth the Rolex. Thinking about having the fancy engraving work enameled, what do you folks think? It's really beautifully done but it gets a little lost due to the lustre of the gold finish.










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## jacksuisse (Feb 21, 2014)

Jenny Caribbean 1000


----------



## bobbee (Oct 29, 2010)

Preston said:


> Starting my day wIth the Rolex. Thinking about having the fancy engraving work enameled, what do you folks think? It's really beautifully done but it gets a little lost due to the lustre of the gold finish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now don't be daft. You will ruin a beautiful watch. ;-)


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

jacksuisse said:


> Jenny Carribean 1000
> 
> View attachment 1545167
> View attachment 1545168


Quite the multi task tool watch!

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

bobbee said:


> Now don't be daft. You will ruin a beautiful watch. ;-)


I understand but I've seen some amazing vintage cases done this way and I've always been impressed.

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Charon (Apr 22, 2013)

Preston said:


> Bringing the 1964 Caravelle with cal. 110tac, super super easy to read with it's gradiating root beer dial and stark white numerals for back up in case any sketchy look loos take too much interest of what's on my wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny you posted this one. I just acquired this one with a green dial yesterday. Are you sure about 1964? Mine is 1974.


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Charon said:


> Funny you posted this one. I just acquired this one with a green dial yesterday. Are you sure about 1964? Mine is 1974.


Mine case codes at N4. What does yours say?

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Sdasurrey (Oct 1, 2013)

After the Trench focus of the last few days, I'll wear my Longines 18ct Cushion from 1936 to dinner, cheers to all ! SDA










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charon (Apr 22, 2013)

Preston said:


> Mine case codes at N4. What does yours say?
> 
> Peace,
> Preston


Mine is also N4 , which if I'm not mistaken is 1974.


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Interesting.....so I've been case wrongly for a very long time then. I'll have to look it up.

Peace, 
Preston


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Swap out, I haven't worn this one for over a year. Yep another find that has a missing second hand. Popped a diamond in there until it's missing hand is found, probably would help though if I actually tried to find it! Lol










Peace, 
Preston


----------



## bubba48 (Jan 25, 2012)

The gift for the next birthday of my daughter


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

super gift.
great movement - like a Rolex Prince!
well done
Congrats!


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

bubba48 said:


> The gift for the next birthday of my daughter


Beautifully crafted movement!

Peace,
Preston


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

Buren Grand Prix from Skeates Bros, Queen Street, Auckland, New Zealand.. Not sure when they were in business but found some old archive sales ads from 1907..










Cheers


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

Ending the month with another hand wind Omega








Waffle dial, Gold cap, 420cal

Matt


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Starting the day with the Oris on heavy weight leather.










Peace,
Preston


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

Found a parking lot - check.
Set Parking meter - check.
Set Parking Meter Control watch - check.









Stowa MinStop, Kal. DURoWe 471-4

Go!

Best, 
Tomcat


----------



## german (Jun 27, 2014)

Today's english theme - DENT London chronometer in stainless steel display re-case, diamond endstone and gold balance screws.


----------



## Charon (Apr 22, 2013)

Giroxa with an ETA 2452


----------



## pilotswatch (Nov 9, 2006)

On my lovely wifes birthday,I decided to wear one of her favorites.


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Swapped to my favorite Bull. Stayed with the strap though, took it back off of the Oris ;-) Would love to find more of these vintage nos straps.










Peace,
Preston


----------



## jurgensonovic (Mar 20, 2014)

Newest addition to my wife's collection: vintage Omikron


----------



## Tomcat1960 (Feb 23, 2012)

pilotswatch said:


> On my lovely wifes birthday,I decided to wear one of her favorites.


Nice treatment! |>

Best,
Tomcat

Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Marrick (May 2, 2007)

And now on to July!!!!


----------

